# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2011



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2011 às 00:12)

Começo Dezembro com 6.0ºC e nevoeiro. 100% HR. Sensação térmica de* 4,9ºC*


----------



## João Esteves (1 Dez 2011 às 00:29)

Boa Noite,

Dezembro começa com 10.4ºC e alguma humidade 84%, mas por enquanto ainda não existe nevoeiro.
A Temperatura esta noite deve ficar entre os 8ºC e os 9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2011 às 07:30)

Bom dia!

O dia começa com alguma neblina, (~)5.0ºC e a humidade deve ser tanta que está tudo encharcado.

A webcam do MeteoPortela mostra bem o nevoeiro que é presenta lá na zona:


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2011 às 08:12)

Bom dia.

Enquanto que pelas regiões mais a Este se verifica novamente nevoeiro denso, e temperaturas baixas, por Mira-Sintra é _Verão_! 10,1ºC actuais, com mínima de *10,0ºC*. 

Apenas alguma nebulosidade alta. 

82% de humidade, vento nulo, e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (1 Dez 2011 às 08:28)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com nevoeiro e 3,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2011 às 11:33)

Em Setúbal mínima de 7,2ºC

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 79%Hr, 1027,4hpa e vento nulo! rajada máxima desde as 00h de apenas 3,2km/h

0,2mm de madrugada provocado pela alta humidade toda a noite


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2011 às 12:10)

Mínima 5,7ºC

Agora 12.6ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2011 às 12:30)

E já estão 17,4ºC com vento sempre nulo belo dia para passear a beira mar ou mesmo na praia


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2011 às 12:40)

Temperatura nos *13,9ºC* e humidade relativa nos 83%.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2011 às 12:59)

Estão já 18,1ºC belo dia de Primavera!! humidade 65% e vento quase nulo máximo hoje 4,8km/h, muito sol


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2011 às 13:50)

Estão 19,1ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## meteo (1 Dez 2011 às 14:09)

Belo dia de Primavera! Como disse e bem o Miguel,está muito bom para passear à beira-mar. 
Até em Dezembro temos temperaturas entre os 16-20


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2011 às 15:25)

15.7ºc


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2011 às 15:28)

Depois de uma máxima de 19,2ºC alias o previsto pelo IM agora apareceu as nuvens e a temperatura caiu para os actuais 17,1ºC


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2011 às 18:15)

Após um final de tarde com muitas nuvens, neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado com uma temperatura de *12,8ºC* e 83% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2011 às 18:18)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*8,5ºC* e 7,2ºC junto ao solo
Máxima:*19,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*13km/h*

Agora estão 14,2ºC, 85%Hr, 1026,1hpa e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2011 às 18:54)

Por aqui está a ficar nevoeiro..Actuais 9,6ºC.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2011 às 20:11)

Máxima 15.8ºC

Agora 11.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Dez 2011 às 20:18)

Está mesmo muito húmido. Fui á varanda qual é o meu espanto até a estrada está molhada ! 99% de humidade a esta hora...

Algum nevoeiro e 9,2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2011 às 23:06)

Dia de muitas nuvens durante a tarde, que ao anoitecer dissiparam-se.

Nascer-do-Sol de hoje:




Neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado com alguma neblina nas zonas baixas, muita humidade e (~)12.5ºC, bem mais quente (ou menos frio) que ontem à mesma hora (≥5ºC).


----------



## Profetaa (1 Dez 2011 às 23:13)

Boas,
Por cá começou agora a chover com alguma intensidade e com algum vento á mistura


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2011 às 00:03)

A temperatura acabou por subir ao longo da noite com o aumento das nuvens e tenho agora 14,1ºc vai ser uma mínima quente!! veremos então quantos mm acumulo de madrugada não devem ser muitos ou nenhum


----------



## meteo (2 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

Em Oeiras tiveram 11ºC às 22:00 e agora estão 15,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2011 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 16.6ºC

Min- 8.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2011 às 00:39)

Pela Lousã já chove moderadamente, com 2,0mm acumulados até ao momento.

Extremos ontem: 

Tmax: 16,4ºC

Tmin: 3,6ºC

Tactual: 13,2ºC


----------



## FranciscoAlex (2 Dez 2011 às 01:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*

Chove bastante aqui em torres
16.2ºC 83%HR 1022.4hpa
Apareceu de repente, como apareceu desapareceu
Grande chuvada


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2011 às 01:29)

Grande subida de temperatura já vou com 15,6ºC e uma rajada de vento de 23km/h

Vamos ver se dá para registar uns 2mm


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2011 às 02:17)

Em Odivelas, chuva fraca e vento moderado de NO.

13ºC.


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2011 às 07:36)

Bom dia.

A precipitação acumulada foi de 4,8mm.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e 8,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Dez 2011 às 07:39)

Bom dia!

Algumas nuvens no céu, (~)12.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Mínima 9.7ºC

Choveu durante a noite tendo acumulado 2.2mm

Agora sol e 10.9ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2011 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Em Setúbal caíram 3,2mm entre as 3:00 e as 4:30 com um rain rate máximo de 7,6mm/h

Rajada máxima 40,2km/h 

Mínima de 12,4ºC

Agora estão 14,7ºC, 63%Hr, 1027,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Serrano (2 Dez 2011 às 11:30)

Aguaceiros pouco prolongados na Foz do Arelho.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Dez 2011 às 13:08)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco durante uns bons 20 minutos.

Durante a noite também choveu. 0,3mm.


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2011 às 15:40)

Temperatura nos *13,5ºC* e humidade relativa nos 70%.
Algumas nuvens escuras a passar a Noroeste.


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Dez 2011 às 16:38)

Interessante ...

a temperatura máxima de hoje, 2 de dezembro, foi atingida às 01h30 da... manhã.

passagem de frente. que coincide com uma rajada de vento de 50 km/h.

a chuva começou uma hora depois.

textbook.

bernardino

p.s. acumulei 2,8mm


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2011 às 18:37)

Em Setúbal máxima de 15,7ºC a mínima devo a ter ainda até as 00h

Rajada máxima 45,1km/h 

temperatura agora 12,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2011 às 20:07)

Em Odivelas, o dia foi de vento e de aguaceiros pela manhã.

Caneças acumulou 2,4mm.
E segue neste momento com 10,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2011 às 20:16)

Precipitação total hoje em Setúbal 3,2mm

Temperatura agora 12,7ºC e pressão de 1027,0hpa


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2011 às 23:01)

Máxima 14.6ºC

Agora 9.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 15.7ºC

Min- 11.6ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Dez 2011 às 09:18)

Mínima 4.8ºC

Agora 8.1ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2011 às 11:09)

Mínima de 10,1ºC

Agora 14,1ºC, 56%Hr, 1029,3hpa e vento fraco 

mais um dia de Primavera


----------



## meteo (3 Dez 2011 às 11:25)

Bom dia!
Mais um dia óptimo para passear e calha no fim-de-semana.
Oeiras com 15,9 ºC e muito sol


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2011 às 15:58)

Temperatura nos *14,4ºC* e humidade relativa nos 63%.
Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2011 às 16:10)

Máxima de *16,4ºC*

Agora 15,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (3 Dez 2011 às 19:40)

Boa noite.

Dia de nevoeiro até fim da manhã e tarde de sol.

Tmax: 13,6ºC

Tmin: 1,5ºC

Tactual: 8,8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2011 às 20:20)

céu limpo e vento fraco a temperatura mal desce e é de 12,7ºC  

1028,3hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2011 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 14.7ºC

Min- 11.0ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2011 às 11:33)

Boas

Mínima de 8,9ºC

Agora estão 13,5ºC, 85Hr, 1027,8hpa e vento fraco o céu está encoberto


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2011 às 12:53)

Mínima 3.8ºC

Agora 12.2ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2011 às 13:21)

O dia segue encoberto muito cinzentão e a temperatura é de 13,9ºC com humidade alta de 85%


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2011 às 15:13)

Mínima de 6.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2011 às 15:20)

Dia mais frio graças a este céu encoberto que não desarma hoje, máxima até agora de 14,6ºC e humidade alta de 83%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2011 às 19:21)

Dia de céu muito nublado (sol a sol). Já choveu por aqui. Neste momento (~)13.0°C.


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2011 às 20:36)

Máxima de 14,9ºC

Agora estão 14,1ºc, 84%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 14.8ºC

Min- 11.3ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Dez 2011 às 09:09)

Mínima 10.3ºC

Agora 12.2ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2011 às 14:31)

Dia de Primavera por aqui mínima de 12,9ºC

Agora estão 17,7ºC, 80%Hr, 1025,8hpa e vento muito fraco

Máxima até ao momento de 18,3ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Dez 2011 às 16:25)

Máxima 18.7ºC

Agora já desce 16.7ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## F_R (5 Dez 2011 às 18:23)

14.6ºC

a este ritmo ainda se bate a mínima do dia


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2011 às 19:45)

Máxima de hoje *19,3ºC*
Mínima de *12,9ºC*

Rajada máxima: 24km/h

Agora:
15,2ºC
83%Hr
1027,4hpa


----------



## NfrG (5 Dez 2011 às 22:04)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado. 
Apenas caíram dois aguaceiros fracos ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2011 às 22:39)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu muito nublado com pequenos períodos de chuviscos.

Tmax: 16,3ºC

Tmin: 9,9ºC

Precip: 0,5mm

Tactual: 13,5ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2011 às 22:57)

Segue o tempo ameno estão a esta hora aqui 14,7ºC, 89%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (5 Dez 2011 às 23:35)

Afinal a descida da temperatura quase que parou

Ainda 12,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 16.8ºC

Min- 11.9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2011 às 07:39)

Bom dia!

Ontem ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, ocorreu um por volta das 22h30 com pingas bem grossas.
_____
Hoje o dia começa com muitas nuvens e quente, (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2011 às 13:25)

Mínima alta de 13,6ºC

Agora estão uns escaldantes 18,3ºC vento quase nulo e muito sol


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2011 às 14:14)

Mínima 10.6ºC

Agora 15.9ºC e céu nublado


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2011 às 14:36)

Céu encoberto com uma temperatura de *15,9ºC* e humidade relativa nos 78%.
Cerca das 14h00 chuviscou um pouco mas nada de especial.


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2011 às 16:39)

Máxima 16.7ºC

Agora 14.2ºC


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2011 às 19:36)

11.2ºC

Hoje já está mais fresco


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2011 às 19:48)

Máxima de *18,6ºC*

Agora estão 13,8ºC, 79%Hr, 1030,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (6 Dez 2011 às 20:56)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de nevoeiro até fim da manhã e muito nublado durante a tarde.

Tmax: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 8,7ºC

Precip: 0,5mm


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2011 às 22:36)

Vamos batendo sucessivamente a mínima do dia.

Agora 9.6ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2011 às 23:47)

Temperatura actual de 12,7ºc é a mínima actual do dia mesmo assim alta


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2011 às 00:37)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 16.5ºC

Min- 11.3ºC


----------



## shli30396 (7 Dez 2011 às 02:33)

*10.5ºC* às 2:30, e em queda.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Dez 2011 às 07:42)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo, (~)7.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Dez 2011 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

Madrugada ventosa, o que impediu uma mais substancial descida da temperatura. Ainda assim, mínima de *8,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,8ºC, 80% de humidade, e 5,0 km/h de vento, a soprar de NNE (22º).

Pressão nos 1030 hPa.

O wind chill atingiu os 6,2ºC.


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2011 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Mínima 2.9ºC

Agora 4.5ºC


----------



## shli30396 (7 Dez 2011 às 10:47)

Bom dia, *12.9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2011 às 10:49)

O nevoeiro vai levantando e a temperatura subindo

Agora 8.3ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2011 às 15:17)

Aqueceu bem

16.6ºC

Já esteve nos 17.1ºC que deve ser a máxima de hoje


----------



## F_R (7 Dez 2011 às 17:25)

13.7ºc


----------



## Geiras (7 Dez 2011 às 19:02)

Mínima de 3.5ºC e 0.2mm acumulados de humidade.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2011 às 19:10)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*7,3ºC*
Máxima:*16,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *29km/h*

Pressão máxima: *1033,2hpa* a segunda pressão mais alta do ano


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Dez 2011 às 19:31)

Mínima de 3,9ºC.

Actuais 8,6ºC. Vai ser uma noite fria.


----------



## DRC (7 Dez 2011 às 20:22)

A madrugada/manhã foi relativamente fresca por aqui com uma mínima de *~7ºC*.
A tarde foi soalheira, com pouco vento.
Neste momento estão *11,8ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2011 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Finalmente uma tarde de sol! 

Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro, uma tarde de céu pouco nublado.

Tmax: 14,7ºC

Tmin: 4,7ºC

Tactual: 7,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 15.8ºC

Min- 9.3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2011 às 06:58)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o dia vai começando, apesar de ainda faltar uma hora para o amanhecer, com nevoeiro e (~)8.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2011 às 08:27)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com nevoeiro e 3,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 08:56)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *7,5ºC*. 

O vento soprou constante toda a madrugada, tendo o wind chill atingido os *5,1ºC*.

Humidade actual nos 85%, vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º), temperatura nos 8,0ºC e wind chill de 6,1ºC.

Pressão nos 1028 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 10:45)

Segue fresca, a manhã, com *9,6ºC* actuais, e 85% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2011 às 11:20)

Mínima de 6,5 ºC.

Ainda com 7,4 ºC e nevoeiro.

Vento fraco e uma tarde fresca a perspectivar-se.


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2011 às 11:27)

Fresco por aqui com apenas *6,8ºC* de temperatura e nevoeiro apesar de não muito denso. Humidade relativa nos 92%.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2011 às 12:02)

Impressionante..Já é meio-dia e estão *5,2ºC*. 

Nevoeiro.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Dez 2011 às 12:08)

sigo com 6,8ºC e nevoeiro. Humidade de 99%
vento quase nulo.

Gilmet, tens nevoeiro por ai? pela tua temp e humidade penso que não...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2011 às 13:01)

Ainda 7,6 ºC e nevoeiro, embora esteja a subir em altitude e a dissipar um pouco à superfície.

Prova disso são os actuais 94 % de humidade.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2011 às 13:13)

Ainda 7ºC em Odivelas.
Nevoeiro acima dos 200m e uma brisa gélida de NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2011 às 13:17)

E parece que para além de estar cerrado, agora não se vê mesmo nada. 5,4ºC e aparentemente estão 3,9ºC !


----------



## David sf (8 Dez 2011 às 13:17)

Curiosamente, a zona de Sintra não tem nevoeiro, e está com temperaturas normais.

Dia interessante, não só de grandes temporais e nevões se faz o inverno. Ao meio dia, Lisboa com 6,4ºC e Penhas Douradas com 12ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2011 às 13:21)

David sf disse:


> Curiosamente, a zona de Sintra não tem nevoeiro, e está com temperaturas normais.
> 
> Dia interessante, não só de grandes temporais e nevões se faz o inverno. Ao meio dia, Lisboa com 6,4ºC e Penhas Douradas com 12ºC.



Será por estes lados o dia mais frio do ano ?

É que aqui por este andar nem máxima de 7ºC


----------



## shli30396 (8 Dez 2011 às 13:25)

Dia bastante frio no centro do país. Aqui pela zona as temperaturas têm tido apenas um dígito até por volta do meio-dia, com sol mas com um ventinho de NE, frio como tudo. 
Nos últimos minutos a temperatura tem estado a subir bem, já vai perto dos 12ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2011 às 13:36)

Ainda 7,7 ºC.

O céu apresenta-se agora encoberto.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 13:36)

Dia bastante decente, o de hoje. 

Atingi os 12,5ºC há poucos minutos, mas a temperatura tem vindo a descer brutalmente.

Sigo com *10,9ºC* neste momento, vento moderado de E (90º) e 79% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2011 às 13:59)

Em Setúbal mínima de 4,5ºC

Agora estão ainda uns incríveis 8,3ºC e humidade nos 97%


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Dez 2011 às 14:11)

No concelho de Loures, mas a poucas centenas de metros do concelho de Sintra, continua o* nevoeiro*, *7,5ºC*
vento muito fraquinho de E.

realmente...
p.s. - se isto levanta e cai a noite até que ponto poderá a temperatura descer???


----------



## PDias (8 Dez 2011 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia de muito nevoeiro e frio, máxima de 9,9ºC (00.41H) e miníma de de 5,7ºC (09.40H), agora estão 7,3ºC com vento fraco NE e claro nevoeiro.


----------



## shli30396 (8 Dez 2011 às 14:51)

Por aqui a temperatura oscila entre os 10ºC e os 12ºC sem se decidir se sobe ou se desce. 
Há uma fina névoa em toda a volta.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 14:58)

Cheguei a ter 10,5ºC depois do meu último post. Entretanto a temperatura subiu aos 12,1ºC, e voltou a descer.

Actualmente sigo com *10,7ºC* e humidade nos 78%.

13,3 km/h de E (90º), e 1026 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2011 às 15:26)

A temperatura já desce  !!

*Máxima de 6,3ºC e actuais 5,8ºC. Nevoeiro e HR de 100%.*

PS: Começo a achar que vou aos negativos esta noite 

A relva começa a ficar branca, há bocados branquinhos.. Já !


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2011 às 15:58)

Aqui o sol apareceu por apenas 2 minutos.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se encoberto, mas sem nevoeiro.
Temperatura actual de *8,9ºC* tendo registado um máxima de 9,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2011 às 16:08)

A máxima efectiva de hoje foi às 0h, com 10,8 ºC.

No entanto, a máxima diurna (após ter nascido o sol) ainda não ultrapassou os 8,4 ºC hoje.


----------



## JoCa (8 Dez 2011 às 16:23)

Olá a todos e boa tarde!
Posso concluir que hoje a região de Lisboa é das mais frias do país tornando o dia de hoje como o mais frio deste Outono. Aqui onde me encontro na Amora concelho do Seixal, a temperatura a esta hora 16:00h é apenas de 7º graus, muito provavelmente será a temperatura máxima. O nevoeiro também tem sido uma constante, ainda não se dissipou, podendo continuar o resto do dia/noite.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 16:46)

Máxima de *12,7ºC*.

Por agora, temperatura estável entre os 10,4ºC e os 10,5ºC, com vento nulo.


----------



## Teles (8 Dez 2011 às 16:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> A temperatura já desce  !!
> 
> *Máxima de 6,3ºC e actuais 5,8ºC. Nevoeiro e HR de 100%.*
> 
> ...



Esses bocadinhos brancos , são gotas de orvalho


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2011 às 17:21)

Teles disse:


> Esses bocadinhos brancos , são gotas de orvalho



Agora cerrou mesmo..Arrisco-me a dizer que não se vê nada a mais de 500 metros.. 5,4ºC..

Por ainda também deve estar um gelo, não Teles ?


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2011 às 17:26)

Vai ficando mais nevoeiro e a temperatura máxima arrisco a dizer que foi os 9,4ºC que tive pela meia noite e meia

Agora 9,1ºC, 97%HR desde as 6:30


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 17:56)

A temperatura desce rapidamente, ao ritmo de -1,4ºC/h.

Encontro-me com *9,1ºC*. 

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1026 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 18:09)

Algo que nunca tinha presenciado, por aqui. Nevoeiro _de leste_. 

*8,5ºC* de temperatura, em queda.


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2011 às 18:15)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de nevoeiro durante a manhã e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde.

Tmax: 12,9ºC

Tmin: 3,5ºC

Tactual: 10,3ºC


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2011 às 18:17)

A temperatura está estagnada nos *8ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (8 Dez 2011 às 19:25)

Extremos de Hoje:

*8.9 °C (13:49 UTC)*
*4.1 °C (03:30 UTC)*

8,9ºC de máxima não é todos os dias, muito menos por estas bandas.

O Nevoeiro que se manteve durante todo o dia volta a adensar.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Dez 2011 às 19:57)

19h57, *7,8ºC*, em descida lenta. 

Humidade nos 85% e vento nulo.

1026 hPa.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2011 às 20:31)

Sigo com 8,9ºc a descer muito lentamente e não deve ir descer assim muito


----------



## shli30396 (8 Dez 2011 às 20:39)

Na zona baixa de Rio de Mouro estão *7ºC*.
Aqui na zona mais _alta_, acima dos 200mt, o termómetro já marca *6ºC* e está a descer lentamente, décima a décima.

_Edit.:_ Entretanto fui dar uma volta de carro e junto à estação de Meleças o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar *5ºC* em alguns locais.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Dez 2011 às 20:42)

Temperatura aparente de 4ºC por aqui.. Nevoeiro cerradissimo.


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2011 às 20:51)

A temperatura está neste momento nos *7,8ºC*.
Sem nevoeiro mas a humidade relativa está elevada, nos 91%.


----------



## F_R (8 Dez 2011 às 21:01)

Mínima 5.2ºC
Máxima 10.3ºC

Agora 7.1ºC


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2011 às 21:16)

Estranho, após um dia com o céu encoberto está neste momento pouco nublado, vê-se a lua e algumas estrelas.


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2011 às 21:25)

Agora já com nevoeiro cerrado e 7,1ºC.

Daqui a pouco tempo estamos na 2ª quinzena de Dezembro e nem um dia de geada.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Dez 2011 às 21:32)

DRC disse:


> Estranho, após um dia com o céu encoberto está neste momento pouco nublado, vê-se a lua e algumas estrelas.



Tens toda a razão!
por esse motivo estou, neste momento com a temperatura mais baixa do outono... 5,9ºC às portas de lisboa...

o nevoeiro de leste de que falava o Gilmet vinha daqui.


----------



## shli30396 (8 Dez 2011 às 21:55)

Neste momento a temperatura está estabilizada entre os *7ºC* e os *8ºC*. Já esteve mais prometedor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2011 às 22:32)

Boas

Dia frio e "nevoeirado". Pelas 13h em Entre Campos estavam 8.0ºC.

Neste momento, em Loures, alguma neblina e (~)7.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2011 às 22:43)

Em Odivelas, o nevoeiro finalmente deu tréguas, mas mantém-se a nebulosidade alta.

Ao inicio da noite ainda havia nevoeiro denso especialmente à cota dos 200m.

Aos 300m, por cima do nevoeiro, viam-se algumas estrelas, no meio da nebulosidade alta.


----------



## João Esteves (8 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

Boa Noite,

Dia muito frio mesmo, com uma máxima durante o dia/tarde de hoje de apenas 8.1ºC, pelas 19h. No entanto, a máxima real do dia foi logo à meia noite com 10.6ºC.
O nevoeiro esteve sempre presente e práticamente nunca levantou.


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2011 às 00:05)

Nevoeiro e 6.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos de dia 1 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *10,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *12,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 2 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *10,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,4ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *12,6ºC*

Precipitação: *2,0mm*


Extremos de dia 3 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *9,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *14,7ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *11,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 4 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *10,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,0ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *12,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 5 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *10,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *13,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 6 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *10,4ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *13,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 7 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *8,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 8 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *7,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *12,7ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *9,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

---

Por agora, 9,3ºC estáveis. A temperatura desceu aos 7,6ºC, ainda cerca das 20h de ontem.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2011 às 00:28)

Temperatura como esperava a mal descer sigo com 8,3ºC e os mesmos 97%Hr desde a madrugada passada


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 10.8ºC

Min- 6.4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2011 às 07:22)

Dia começa frio, (~)7.0ºC, e novamente com a presença de nevoeiro. Visibilidade <200m.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2011 às 08:32)

Em Setúbal muito nevoeiro e a mínima estou a ter agora com 6,2ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## shli30396 (9 Dez 2011 às 12:02)

Pelas 11h ainda havia nevoeiro na Amadora e em Lisboa, na zona do Monsanto notava-se mais. Um nevoeiro muito fininho.
Aqui a névoa já levantou há muito e estão *13.1ºC*.
Em Lisboa, há meia hora atrás estavam *9ºC* na zona do Marquês.


----------



## João Esteves (9 Dez 2011 às 12:16)

Bom Dia,

Neste momento, na Portela ainda estão 7.8ºC, com 96% de h.r. e algum nevoeiro.
Mínima de 6.3ºC às 8h da manhã.


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2011 às 13:23)

Algum nevoeiro e 8.0ºC

Mínima 6.2ºC


----------



## shli30396 (9 Dez 2011 às 13:28)

Por aqui o sol brilha com força e a temperatura continua a subir, *14.2ºC*.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2011 às 14:10)

Temperatura actual ronda os *11ºC*.
Mantem-se o nevoeiro, apesar de pouco denso.
Alguém sabe se o nevoeiro se vai manter nas próximas horas e durante a noite/madrugada e dia de amanhã?


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2011 às 16:00)

Nevoeiro muito denso neste momento.
Temperatura nos *10ºC*.

EDIT 16H05: Menos nevoeiro agora.


----------



## F_R (9 Dez 2011 às 16:34)

Neste momento 8.7ºC

Máxima até agora 9.4ºC


----------



## shli30396 (9 Dez 2011 às 17:10)

Temperatura já em queda.
Neste momento *14.5ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2011 às 17:12)

Por aqui, já dois dias seguidos debaixo de nevoeiro, temperatura baixa e humidade alta. A estrada está molhada e tudo pinga.. Pareço estar nalguma serra ou montanha.. 

Actuais 7,0ºC e nevoeiro denso.

17:55 - Ficou mesmo muito pior, visibilidade, certamente, menor que 100 metros.
           Como se pode ver na webcam da Moita, http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2011 às 18:24)

Boas!

Hoje o dia passou sem nevoeiro, com algumas a muitas nuvens no céu, e frio. 
Neste momento nas zonas baixas da região muito nevoeiro, visibilidade <150m. 3 ou 4 metros de diferença de altitude fazem a diferença, aqui o nevoeiro ainda está a chegar: 



Aqui (~)9.0ºC, centro de Loures há 20 minutos (~)8ºC.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2011 às 18:27)

O dia foi marcado pelo nevoeiro aqui, que se mantêm neste momento.
Temperatura actual nos *8,9ºC*, estagnada já há um bom bocado.


----------



## shli30396 (9 Dez 2011 às 19:29)

Por aqui *12.4ºC*, sem nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2011 às 19:30)

Máxima hoje de 9,9 ºC.

Veremos se não será batida até às 0h por algum motivo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2011 às 19:42)

Boa noite.

Ao contrário de Lisboa-cidade, que durante toda a tarde exibiu bancos de nevoeiro, Mira-Sintra desfrutou de um final de dia solarengo, e quente. 

A temperatura máxima atingiu os *15,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,2ºC e vento nulo.

Humidade nos 84% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Dez 2011 às 19:48)

E... chegou:





Com flash:




Visibilidade <70m, (~)9.0ºC e dá a sensação de que acabou de chover.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Dez 2011 às 19:57)

Meus amigos:

acabei de registar algo de muito vigoro.
a temperatura vinha descendo ao longo da tarde, depois subiu com a inversão, e depois começou a descer... mas desceu brutalmente!!!

em 15 minutos a temperatura desceu 1,8ºC    (19h30 e as 19h45)

alguém confirma???


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2011 às 20:03)

Que brutalidade de nevoeiro !

Está cerradissimo, não se vê os prédios aqui em frente. A estrada está molhada.

Visibilidade: Nula.


----------



## DRC (9 Dez 2011 às 20:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que brutalidade de nevoeiro !
> 
> Está cerradissimo, não se vê os prédios aqui em frente. A estrada está molhada.
> 
> Visibilidade: Nula.



Igual por aqui, nevoeiro muito denso.
Há já mais de uma hora e meia que o nevoeiro está mesmo cerrado.
A temperatura está estagnada nos *8,9ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Dez 2011 às 20:25)

Actualmente estão 5,5ºC e 100% de HR.

Nevoeiro cada vez mais denso, visibilidade nula.

Temperatura aparente:* 4.0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2011 às 21:11)

Por aqui, 9,7ºC, ao ritmo de -0,8ºC/h, e nevoeiro.

O vento, quando sopra, sopra de NE.


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2011 às 21:39)

Em Setúbal a tarde até foi agradável sem nevoeiro e uma máxima de 13,4ºC

Agora estão uns gélidos 6,7ºc, 96%Hr e vento nulo o nevoeiro é muito denso


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Dez 2011 às 22:59)

por Loures, temos condições semelhantes a Setúbal (Miguel).
6.3ºC, 98% de humidade.
nevoeiro cerradoe vento nulo.

AnDré, por onde andas? Caneças está em baixo? não é costume...


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2011 às 23:00)

Nevoeiro também na cidade de Odivelas.
Onde moro, à cota 150m, também está nevoeiro mas consigo distinguir a lua.

Pela manhã, à cota 300, o céu estava pouco nublado. Para Lisboa a única coisa que se via eram as antenas do Monsanto. De resto, todo um mar de nevoeiro.
A serra de Sintra estava completamente livre de nevoeiro ou neblina.

EDIT (23:10)



c.bernardino disse:


> AnDré, por onde andas? Caneças está em baixo? não é costume...


Caneças, à cota 300m, está agora a cobrir-se pelo nevoeiro.
Abaixo dessa cota também já está cerrado.

E entretanto onde moro, o nevoeiro também cerrou por completo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2011 às 23:22)

O nevoeiro mantém-se, embora menos denso do que há pouco. 8,6ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão 1023 hPa, com vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2011 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 13.9ºC

Min- 6.7ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Dez 2011 às 00:20)

Extremos de ontem
Max 12,4ºC

Min 5,6ºC

a velocidade média de vento foi de 0,1 m/s


----------



## F_R (10 Dez 2011 às 01:10)

Acabei de fazer a viagem Tomar - Abrantes (pela estrada nacional claro )

E bastante nevoeiro todo o caminho, com maior intensidade de Castelo de Bode para Abrantes.

Agora 3.8ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Dez 2011 às 01:12)

Extremos para o Dia : 09

Temperatura Máxima = 9.4°C , no dia 09 , às 15:52
Temperatura Mínima = 6.2°C , no dia 09 , às 04:28

Humidade Média = 98%
0.2mm acumulados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2011 às 08:02)

Bom dia!

O nevoeiro mantém-se com visibilidade reduzida a <70m, tal como a última vez que postei. Está tudo molhado, parece mesmo que choveu. (~)9.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (10 Dez 2011 às 10:07)

Bom dia

Alguma chuva durante a madrugada 1.0mm acumulados

Mínima 7.7ºC

Agora 8.5ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Dez 2011 às 11:18)

Parece que ela (a chuva agora chegou para ficar) 3.2mm

8.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Dez 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia !

A chuva já chegou e de acordo com o radar, por umas boas horas. Com 100% de humidade está um ambiente...Suave.


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2011 às 11:21)

Mínima em Setubal 7,0ºC

Agora 10,1ºc, 100%Hr, 1022,0hpa e vento fraco a precipitação tem sido muito fraca apenas levo acumulados 1,0mm mas  a frente não chegou ainda


----------



## PDias (10 Dez 2011 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

por aqui a chuva vai caindo certinha com nevoeiro à mistura, a miníma foi de 5,6ºC e agora estão 9,5ºC, a precipitação acumulada até agora é de 6,6mm, o vento quase nulo de NE, pressão nos 1017,6 hpa.







Até logo!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Dez 2011 às 12:25)

Chove intensamente. 1mm acumulado para já. 

100% de humidade..Quer-me parecer que á noite volta o nevoeiro.

12:40 - É o 3º dia consecutivo sem sol, por aqui.. Por agora, chove e começa a ficar nevoeiro ligeiro.


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2011 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Chuva desde o inicio da manhã acumulou até ao momento 11,4mm.

Tactual: 10,9mm


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2011 às 13:10)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,6ºC*. 

Por agora não chove, embora tenha chovido em períodos alternados durante a manhã. O nevoeiro marcou presença, mais intensamente até cerca das 11h. De momento, apenas acima dos 250m, sensivelmente.

Temperatura nos 13,2ºC, e *4,0mm* acumulados.

Humidade nos 91% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Vento nos 16,2 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2011 às 13:17)

Levo 3,8mm acumulados e temperatura actual de 11,8ºC, alguma neblina ao longe


----------



## squidward (10 Dez 2011 às 13:54)

parece que estamos em Inglaterra, Chuva, nevoeiro, frio.
Há pouco registava 11ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2011 às 13:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> É o 3º dia consecutivo sem sol, por aqui..


Bom, penso que nesta altura do ano não é muito anormal de acontecer (digo eu).

Por aqui chuva fraca desde as 09h30-10h00, e há pouco choveu moderado. 
Agora o Sol vai espreitando, já não chove, alguma névoa nas zonas baixas, (~)13.5°C.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Dez 2011 às 14:10)

Mas que grande chuvada apanhei agora a caminho de Lisboa. até vi um carro capotar na avenida da ponte. Faça chuva ou faça sol o comportamento na estrada é o mesmo.

Em Almada estão agora 13.7 e 4.6mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (10 Dez 2011 às 14:27)

Por aqui vai chovendo, 6.2mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## DRC (10 Dez 2011 às 14:45)

Depois de uma forte chuvada o sol brilha agora por aqui.
Temperatura actual nos *13,9ºC* e humidade relativa nos 92%.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Dez 2011 às 21:47)

Boa noite.

Chuva fraca neste momento, com 11,3ºC.

*6,0mm* de precipitação acumulada hoje, 87% de humidade, e vento fraco, nos 5,8 km/h de O (270º).

Pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2011 às 00:01)

Foi na zona de São Martinho do Bispo, às 16h53


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2011 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem :

Max- 14.6ºC

Min- 7.7ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2011 às 00:21)

Boas

acumulei ontem 5,2mm

Agora estou com 11,3ºC


----------



## João Esteves (11 Dez 2011 às 04:57)

Boa Noite,

Temperatura estagnada nos 11ºC desde ontem à noite e 0.8 mm de precipitação acumulada desde as 00h.
Domingo será um dia ameno, com temperaturas nos 15/16ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2011 às 13:08)

Temperatura mínima alta, de *11,1ºC*.

Actuais 14,0ºC e *5,0mm* acumulados.

Céu muito nublado e vento a 17,6 km/h de O (270º).

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2011 às 14:51)

Boas

Alguma chuva fraca ao fim da madrugada 0,8mm

Agora sol 16,7ºc, 63%Hr, 1022,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (11 Dez 2011 às 18:50)

Mínima 8.6ºC
Máxima 13.0ºC

Agora 8.6ºC

5.4mm acumulados


----------



## Gilmet (11 Dez 2011 às 19:12)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 12,4ºC, agora a descer um pouco mais rápido, e 76% de humidade.

Vento nulo e 1022 hPa de pressão.

A máxima foi de *14,9ºC*.


----------



## meteo (11 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

Tirando 2 dias gelados por causa do nevoeiro constante,este mês até tem sido ameno com máximas muito agradáveis.Hoje em Oeiras,máxima de 17,3ºC. 
Mas desce bem.E já vai nos 11,9ºC...


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2011 às 20:31)

extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mín:*??*
Máx:*16,8ºC*

Precipitação:*0,8mm*

Neste momento estou com a mínima 10,9ºC e vai sendo feita ate as 00h


----------



## Geiras (11 Dez 2011 às 20:34)

Máxima de *16.7ºC*.
Agora 11.2ºC.

Precipitação acumulada ontem: *8.7mm*
Precipitaçao acumulada hoje: *2.0mm*


----------



## Geiras (12 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

12.6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2011 às 00:19)

Vai chovendo. *1,0mm* acumulados desde as 00h.

13,2ºC de temperatura, estáveis. 86% de humidade.

1024 hPa de pressão a vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2011 às 01:07)

estão 12,8ºc e chuvisca mas não acumulou nada ainda


----------



## F_R (12 Dez 2011 às 09:22)

Mínima 8.3ºC

Nevoeiro e 10.1ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2011 às 09:25)

Mínima de 12,3ºc 

Acumulou de madrugada uns incríveis 0,4mm  

Agora céu quase limpo e 14,8ºC já aquece bem


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2011 às 12:28)

Boa tarde.

Horrenda temperatura mínima de *12,2ºC*. Espero ainda batê-la antes das 23h59.

De momento, 15,3ºC e humidade nos 64%.

Vento moderado de NO (315º), e pressão nos 1026 hPa.

Durante a madrugada acumulei *2,0mm*.


----------



## F_R (12 Dez 2011 às 14:08)

12.9ºC e céu nublado


----------



## F_R (12 Dez 2011 às 17:32)

Máxima 13.9ºC

Agora 13.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2011 às 17:39)

Por Mira-Sintra, máxima de *15,5ºC*.

Actuais 14,1ºC, humidade nos 65%, pressão a 1026 hPa e vento a 9,4 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## shli30396 (12 Dez 2011 às 19:04)

Por aqui estão *13.3ºC*.
Temperatura em queda.


----------



## F_R (12 Dez 2011 às 21:24)

11.6ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2011 às 22:35)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 15,0ºC

Min - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 4,4 mm


----------



## shli30396 (12 Dez 2011 às 23:21)

shli30396 disse:


> Por aqui estão *13.3ºC*.
> Temperatura em queda.



Mais de 4 horas passadas e a temperatura pouco ou nada desceu.
Mantêm-se ainda com *12.6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Dez 2011 às 23:25)

Cerca das 22h, a temperatura atingiu os *10,8ºC*, mínima do dia.

Entretanto, e com o aumento da nebulosidade, a mesma tem vindo a subir. 12,4ºC actuais.

Humidade nos 74% e vento nulo. 1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 15,0ºC

Min - 11,1ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Dez 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Alguma chuva a pouco
0.2mm acumulados

Mínima 10.9ºC

Agora 11.3ºC


----------



## shli30396 (13 Dez 2011 às 13:24)

Está a passar um aguaceiro por aqui, sigo com *14.8ºC*.


----------



## F_R (13 Dez 2011 às 13:33)

14.6ºC

1.0mm


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2011 às 13:37)

Boas

Mínima de 11,8ºC 

Precipitação desde as 00h de 0,6mm

Temperatura actual de 17,7ºC mas já teve 18,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2011 às 23:33)

Dia de periodos de chuva fraca, especialmemte manhã e inicio da tarde.

Neste momento (~)15.0°C (CALOOOR).
___
Video de conectividade do dia 13.11.2011 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/instabilidade-13-11-2011-trovoada-loures-6203.html#post310798 postado hoje.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2011 às 23:41)

A precipitação hoje foi de uns alarmantes 0,6mm estes média tem de ter mais cuidado com o que dizem...

A máxima foi de uns quentes 18,6ºC

Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora ainda estão 14,7ºC, 92%Hr, 1024,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 16,1ºC

Min - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 1,0 mm


----------



## squidward (14 Dez 2011 às 03:29)

Está a chover bem


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2011 às 09:39)

Alguma chuva durante a noite com 1.2mm acumulados

Mínima 12.3ºC

Agora 12.8ºC e Sol vai tentando aparecer entre as nuvens


----------



## shli30396 (14 Dez 2011 às 11:37)

Neste momento *15.0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2011 às 12:14)

Madrugada com alguma chuva em Odivelas.
Caneças acumulou 9,0mm e segue o mês com 29,4mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2011 às 12:15)

AnDré disse:


> Madrugada com alguma chuva em Odivelas.
> Caneças acumulou 9,0mm e segue o mês com 29,4mm.



Aqui apenas 2,8 mm hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2011 às 12:17)

Por aqui a noite rendeu 6,6 mm.

Neste momento 15,8ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2011 às 13:38)

Aqui a madrugada rendeu uns míseros 3,8mm dentro do que esperava o mês segue com uns miseráveis 14,4mm na primeira quinzena de DEZEMBRO... 

Mínima de 14,2ºC

Agora sol e 17,7ºC


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2011 às 14:18)

Choveu bem agora durante uns 10 segundos


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2011 às 17:01)

Temperatura actual e mínima, de *13,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1026 hPa. Vento a 7,9 km/h de ONO (292º).

Máxima de *15,6ºC*.

Levo *4,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## F_R (14 Dez 2011 às 17:52)

Máxima 16.2ºC

Agora 12.9ºC
Quase a bater a mínima desta madrugada

Acumulou 1.2mm


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2011 às 19:01)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*?* a ser feita até as 00h
Máxima:*18,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *24km/h*

Precipitação: *3,8mm* rain rate máximo:*28,6mm/h* (05:58)


----------



## Lousano (14 Dez 2011 às 21:50)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu muito nublado com alguns períodos de chuva fraca.

Tmax: 15,2ºC

Tmin: 11,8ºC ?

Tactual: 12,3ºC

Precip: 4,8mm


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje

Máxima 16.2ºC
Mímima 10.9ºC que é a temperatura actual


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2011 às 00:33)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 16,1ºC

Min - 12,2ºC

Precipitação - 6,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (15 Dez 2011 às 00:38)

Precipitaçao acumulada ontem: *6.2mm*


----------



## João Esteves (15 Dez 2011 às 00:54)

Boa Noite,

Mais um dia ameno e com alguma chuva.
Acumulei 4.1 mm e contei com uma máx. de 16.1 ºC !
Esta noite é de esperar que a temperatura desça um pouco mais do que na anterior, mas não deve passar dos 10 ºC.

Este tempo até dá sono, de tão monótono que é !


----------



## F_R (15 Dez 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Mínima 6.3ºC

Agora 6.8ºC e bastante nevoeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2011 às 14:02)

Já tive 1033,4 hpa hoje, tá altinha 

15,7ºC e vento fraco de W/SW.


----------



## Geiras (15 Dez 2011 às 17:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *17.2ºC*
Mínima: *6.9ºC*
Pressão atm. máxima: *1034hPa*


----------



## Lousano (15 Dez 2011 às 18:09)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 15,6ºC

Tmin: 7,1ºC

Tactual: 12,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 16,1ºC

Min - 9,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2011 às 13:35)

Tá um calor de finais de outubro, 16,4ºC 

Vento forte de SW, rajada máxima até ao momento de 60 km/h.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2011 às 13:35)

Tá tudo a dormir??

Mínima hoje por aqui de 13,6ºC

Agora estão 17,8ºc, 81%Hr, 1028,4hpa e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima até agora de 37km/h

O céu está muito nublado


----------



## F_R (16 Dez 2011 às 14:13)

Mínima 10.1ºC

Agora 16.2ºC e céu nublado


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2011 às 17:26)

Vai chovendo fraco por aqui, com uma temperatura de 16,1ºC.

Vento actual de 53,6 km/h, de ONO (292º), com um valor máximo de *67,5 km/h*.

Máxima de *16,8ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Dez 2011 às 18:51)

Boas!

Um dia de temperaturas pouco dignas de meados de Dezembro, mais normais num dia qualquer de Outubro...
Mínima de 14.7ºC (!) e máxima de 18.5ºC...
De momento, vai chovendo fraco, com 16.6ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

A rajada máxima atingiu os *73,8 km/h*.

Temperatura actual de 14,3ºC, em descida lenta.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão a 1027 hPa. Não acumulei precipitação até ao momento.

14,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2011 às 20:49)

Mia um dia de Primavera apesar da chuva do final da tarde

Mínima:13,6ºC
Máxima:18,1ºC

Rajada máxima: 48,3km/h

Precipitação: 1,2mm

Agora estão 15,6ºc, 88%Hr, 1027,6hpa o AA não nos larga nem nos raros episódios de chuva


----------



## shli30396 (16 Dez 2011 às 21:13)

Foi mais um dia ameno de Outono, com alguns chuviscos e vento moderado. 
Neste momento sigo com *14.2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2011 às 00:16)

A temperatura encontra-se finalmente a descer, depois de um início de noite bastante quente. Sigo com 11,7ºC neste momento.

Humidade nos 82% e vento nulo.

1028 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2011 às 00:31)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 16,7ºC

Min - 12,2ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2011 às 01:55)

Despeço-me com 11,2ºC actuais, vento fraco/nulo, e 81% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1028 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2011 às 11:24)

Bom dia!

A temperatura mínima atingiu os *9,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,2ºC, humidade nos 69% e céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Cirrus.

Vento fraco/nulo e pressão nos 1029 hPa.



Extremos de dia 9 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *8,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 10 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *7,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,3ºC*

Precipitação: *6,0mm*


Extremos de dia 11 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *11,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,6ºC*

Precipitação: *5,0mm*


Extremos de dia 12 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,5ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,3ºC*

Precipitação: *2,0mm*


Extremos de dia 13 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *12,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,7ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *14,5ºC*

Precipitação: *1,0mm*


Extremos de dia 14 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *11,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,8ºC*

Precipitação: *4,0mm*


Extremos de dia 15 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *8,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 16 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *12,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,8ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *14,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## AnDré (17 Dez 2011 às 14:02)

O dia de hoje começou com céu limpo, mas entretanto a nebulosidade tem estado a cobrir o céu.

Ontem a precipitação caiu fraca durante a tarde, num total de 2mm em Caneças.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2011 às 16:58)

Por aqui céu negro e castanho..Já se nota o arrefecimento.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Dez 2011 às 17:47)

Máxima de *13,8ºC*.

De momento, céu encoberto e 12,5ºC. 65% de humidade, e vento nulo.

1027 hPa.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (17 Dez 2011 às 17:59)

Será que hoje até ás 24h vai chover pela zona do Barreiro?


----------



## Lousano (17 Dez 2011 às 18:12)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 13,1ºC

Tmin: 3,6ºC

Tactual: 8,9ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2011 às 18:33)

Em Setubal mínima de 9,0ºc a máxima foi de 15,7ºC

Não choveu nada por aqui e a chuva tão falada para a noite de hoje e madrugada de domingo vai ser um fiasco 

Estão 13,1ºc e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2011 às 20:55)

Por aqui já chove..

Actuais 9,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2011 às 22:20)

Por aqui sigo com 10.3ºC.

*Assinatura actualizada*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Dez 2011 às 23:31)

Chove com alguma intensidade


----------



## Lousano (18 Dez 2011 às 10:35)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com nevoeiro e 2,8ºC.

Tmin: 1,3ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2011 às 10:36)

Como bem disse esta chuva desta madrugada ia sair um grande fiasco e assim foi acumulei 0,0mm e até ao final do ano não deve chover ou se chover é muito pouco um dia ou outro em forma de chuvisco...tenho 14,4mm e vai ser quase isto o total de Dezembro é sem duvida um dos Dezembro mais secos de sempre no Centro e Sul

Mínima de 7,0ºC

Agora sol e 10,6ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

Desde o final da noite de ontem, o vento, que se encontrou nulo durante algum tempo, começou a soprar de NE (45º), fraco, aumentando a sua intensidade, até alcançar o estatuto de moderado, e assim permanecer durante a madrugada. 

A temperatura, ainda assim, desceu aos *8,4ºC*, mínima do dia.

De momento sigo com 11,2ºC, humidade nos 49% e 14,0 km/h de NE (45º).

1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (18 Dez 2011 às 11:13)

Mínima 0.8ºC

Agora 5.2ºC e algum nevoeiro junto ao Tejo


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 13:38)

Sigo com 12,6ºC, sendo que a máxima até ao momento foi de *12,8ºC*.

Vento do quadrante Norte, alternando entre N (360º) e NE (45º), constante, e moderado. 20,5 km/h neste momento. O wind chill encontra-se entre os 10ºC e os 11ºC.

Destaque para a humidade, nos *41%*. Pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 14:46)

A tarde segue sensacional, com 12,9ºC actuais e 40% de humidade.

Vento nos 21,2 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## shli30396 (18 Dez 2011 às 15:41)

Na Pena, em Sintra, às 14h o termómetro do IM marcava *8.7ºC* com vento de Leste. Está fresquinho lá em cima. 





Por aqui sigo com *12.7ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 16:52)

O Sol vai desaparecendo no horizonte, o vento está a acalmar, nos 9,4 km/h, de momento, e a temperatura inicia a sua descida. 

11,7ºC actuais, e 46% de humidade. 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## shli30396 (18 Dez 2011 às 17:06)

shli30396 disse:


> Por aqui sigo com *12.7ºC*.



Lindo, em menos de hora e meia a temperatura desceu quase 2ºC. 
*11.1º* neste momento, continua a descer.

Edit.: *10.9ºC* às 17h10.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 18:17)

Sigo com 9,9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Dez 2011 às 19:21)

Adoro estas noites!

entre as 16h e as 19h a temperatura esteve a diminuir a um ritmos de 1,7ºC por cada hora. Penso que vamos bater o minimo deste outono.

Neste momento:

76% de humidade

7,4ºC 

vento médio nos últimos 10 minutos é de 0,9 m/s pouco mais de 3 k/h do quadrante W


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 20:24)

Sigo com *8,3ºC*. Nos últimos 2 minutos desceu 0,5ºC. 

O vento, após um período de ausência, regressou, mas mantém-se fraco.

56% de humidade, e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2011 às 20:56)

Estão 9,4ºC, hoje até parece inverno  

Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 21:20)

Sigo com *7,7ºC* e 9,4 km/h de NNE (22º). Wind chill de *5,9ºC*. 

Humidade nos 60%.


----------



## Heat (18 Dez 2011 às 21:46)

8.5ºC por aqui


----------



## shli30396 (18 Dez 2011 às 22:26)

Por aqui *7.9ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Dez 2011 às 22:36)

O vento sopra fraco, de forma constante. Ainda assim, *7,3ºC*. 

Humidade nos 61% e pressão nos 1027 hPa. O wind chill situa-se maioritariamente nos 6ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2011 às 22:45)

Setuba:

Min: 7,0ºC

Máx:13,9ºC

Rajada máxima:26km/h

Agora estão 8,7ºC, 74%Hr, 1028,1hpa e vento fraco de N/NE


----------



## shli30396 (18 Dez 2011 às 23:49)

Por aqui, neste momento, estão *7.1ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 13,3ºC

Min - 8,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2011 às 00:18)

Alcancei os *6,8ºC* ontem, tornando-se a mínima desse mesmo dia.

Por agora, e com precisamente as mesmas condições do valor anteriormente registado, sigo com 7,7ºC. Há-de descer...


----------



## dASk (19 Dez 2011 às 00:28)

por aqui estão 4,6º isto hoje promete!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 00:48)

Certamente vou aos negativos hoje !!

Actuais *3,2*ºC.


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2011 às 00:50)

Boas , por aqui temperatura actual de 0,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Dez 2011 às 01:15)

Boa noite.

A noite segue já com algum nevoeiro e vento fraco de WNW.

Tactual: 2,5ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2011 às 01:20)

Aqui estão 6,8ºc com vento fraco de NE


----------



## shli30396 (19 Dez 2011 às 01:31)

Depois de alguma estagnação nos 7ºC, heis que o termómetro passa essa barreira psicológica, e marca *6.9ºC* neste momento. 
Vai devagarinho, mas chega lá.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 01:32)

Actuais e gélidos *2,9*ºC.

Aparenta estar 0,6ºC !!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (19 Dez 2011 às 01:47)

Estão 4.7ºC o mais baixo que registei com esta estação até agora
Espero que venha a descer mais

EDIT: 4.6ºC


----------



## Teles (19 Dez 2011 às 03:28)

Por aqui estão -1,8 , os carros já contêm uma película de gelo


----------



## FranciscoAlex (19 Dez 2011 às 03:42)

3.9ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Dez 2011 às 06:52)

Ena...
esta madrugada atingi 2,7ºC aqui às portas de Lisboa.
Sem dúvida a madrugada mais fria e seca deste outono!

Gostei.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2011 às 07:46)

A temperatura atingiu os *6,1ºC*, mas desde aí o vento estragou tudo.

Segue moderado, por agora, nos 27,4 km/h, de ENE (68º), com um wind chill de 5,1ºC, tocando muitas vezes nos 4ºC.

8,3ºC e humidade nos 54%. Pressão nos 1027 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 09:12)

Mínima de *1,0ºC*. Temperatura aparente de *-1.4ºC* ás 07h..

Actuais 2,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (19 Dez 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Mínima em Abrantes de 1.8ºC

Agora 3.8ºC

Nem sensor que tenho em casa, mas que não estará nas melhores condições à pouco antes de sair de casa marcava -0.7ºC

E bela camada de geada que estava nos carros


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2011 às 09:24)

Pela Quinta do Conde a mínima foi de 1.8ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Dez 2011 às 09:41)

Na Moita também mínima de 1,8°C


----------



## shli30396 (19 Dez 2011 às 10:21)

Por aqui, neste momento, *8.7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Em Setúbal tive mínima de 5,7ºC ainda não foi amais baixa do mês! pode ser que seja na próxima noite para isso tem de fazer menos de 4,5ºC 

Agora céu com muitas nuvens e 8,6ºC com vento fraco e pressão nos 1031,3hpa


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Dez 2011 às 12:41)

Boa tarde!

Hoje já houve um fogacho de frio, com a mínima a ficar nos 6.9ºC... dado o andar da carruagem, não é nada mau...

O dia segue fresco, com apenas 10.1ºC a esta hora...


----------



## squidward (19 Dez 2011 às 13:05)

o mínima ficou-se pelos *3.9ºC*


----------



## F_R (19 Dez 2011 às 13:12)

Ainda aqueceu bem

Neste momento já vai em 10.9ºC


----------



## FranciscoAlex (19 Dez 2011 às 15:40)

Aqui por Torres atingi uma mínima de 3.2ºC, o mais baixo que registei até agora
Agora sigo com 21.4ºC e 32%HR


----------



## shli30396 (19 Dez 2011 às 15:43)

O dia por aqui segue com *12.3ºC* e com vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (19 Dez 2011 às 17:20)

Máxima 13.9ºC

Agora 11.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2011 às 17:35)

Temperatura máxima de *14,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,4ºC, a descer rapidamente, com vento fraco/nulo. 

Humidade nos 49% e pressão nos 1028 hPa. Céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Dez 2011 às 18:09)

Máxima baixinha para o que é normal por aqui, com apenas 11.8ºC...

De momento, 10.5ºC, e vamos ver até onde vai hoje... lá para os 6ºC, digo eu...


----------



## cactus (19 Dez 2011 às 18:27)

por aqui já vai baixando 10ºC agora


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2011 às 18:28)

Sigo com *9,5ºC*, a descer a um ritmo de *-2,7ºC/h*.

O vento mantém-se nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 18:30)

É hoje que vou aos negativos !? 

Actuais 6,8ºC e na Moita 7,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (19 Dez 2011 às 18:35)

Boa noite.

Durante a manhã já foi visível alguma geada.

O restante dia foi solarengo e de vento fraco.

Tmax: 13ºC

Tmin: 0,8ºC

Tactual: 7,2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2011 às 18:40)

Dia fresquinho. Algumas nuvens durante a manhã, essencialmente nuvens altas.

O dia acaba como começou 
Às 07h25 estavam (~)4.0ºC, e a partir das 08h a temperatura começou a subir. 
Neste momento céu limpo e (~)8.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 19:32)

Desce rapidamente !!

*5,9*ºC actuais..


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2011 às 19:35)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*5,7ºC*
Máxima:*14,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*16km/h*

Agora:
9,4ºC terraço e 8,4ºC junto ao solo
73%Hr
1031,0hpa
vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2011 às 20:12)

A temperatura tem estado a descer mais do que esperava, 8,7ºC de momento.

Vento nulo/fraco de NNW.


----------



## shli30396 (19 Dez 2011 às 20:22)

Por aqui vou com *8.6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2011 às 20:39)

Sigo já com *7,6ºC*, arrefece mais rapidamente que ontem! 

Vento nulo e 54% de humidade.

1030 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 20:51)

Hás 20h estavam *2,6ºC* na praia da Rainha, em Almada. Setúbal com *3,6ºC* !

Por aqui *5,5ºC* e na Moita *5,2ºC*.

WSI ( Weather Stress Index ), de frio moderado por estas bandas.


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2011 às 21:06)

AndréFrade disse:


> Hás 20h estavam *2,6ºC* na praia da Rainha, em Almada. Setúbal com *3,6ºC* !
> 
> Por aqui *5,5ºC* e na Moita *5,2ºC*.
> 
> WSI ( Weather Stress Index ), de frio moderado por estas bandas.



Setúbal mas não é cidade é fora da cidade numa baixa e campo (ortas) 

Tenho 9,3ºC terraço e 7,8ºC perto do solo


----------



## dASk (19 Dez 2011 às 21:31)

está a descer bem por aqui.. já estão *4,6º*


----------



## Lousano (19 Dez 2011 às 22:05)

Neste momento 3,3ºC, vento fraco de NW e começa a surgir o nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (19 Dez 2011 às 22:06)

Sigo com *6,7ºC* e vento nulo! 

O Pedro Afonso, na Charneca (margem-Sul), relata *4,5ºC*.

1031 hPa.


----------



## shli30396 (19 Dez 2011 às 22:32)

Por aqui está *7.8ºC*. Apesar de ser uma descida lenta, está mais frio do que ontem por esta hora, menos 0.1ºC.  

Impressionante a temperatura registada pelo IM na Praia da Rainha, *1.4ºC* às 21h!


----------



## F_R (19 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

Em Abrantes 6.6ºC

Num pequeno sensor que tenho aqui em casa marca 2.8ºC e até é capaz de não andar muito longe pois já se notava algum gelo nos carros

Pelo IM às 22 em Alvega já só estavam 0.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Dez 2011 às 23:15)

shli30396 disse:


> Impressionante a temperatura registada pelo IM na Praia da Rainha, *1.4ºC* às 21h!



Essa estação da Praia da Rainha, segue com *0.6ºC*, às 22h.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2011 às 23:19)

Certamente ás 00h estará a negativos..

Actuais 4,8ºC..


----------



## fsl (19 Dez 2011 às 23:55)

Oeiras com TEMP de 6.9ºs  :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 19-12-11 23:51) 
Temperatura: 6.9°C Wind chill: 6.9°C Humidade: 75%  Ponto Condensação: 2.8°C  
Pressão: 1031.5 hPa Vento: 0.0 km/hr  N  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 13,3ºC

Min - 7,5ºC


----------



## shli30396 (20 Dez 2011 às 00:38)

A temperatura aqui estagnou nos *7.7ºC*, apesar de não haver vento. Parece não ir a lado nenhum.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2011 às 00:41)

Já superei o valor da temperatura mínima de ontem, e mensal. Sigo com *5,9ºC*. 

Humidade nos 66% e vento nulo. 1031 hPa de pressão.


----------



## shli30396 (20 Dez 2011 às 02:02)

Finalmente voltou a descer. *7.2ºC* neste momento.

Edit.: *6.9ºC* às 2h15.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2011 às 07:36)

Bom dia!

Amanhece céu limpo e uns frescos (~)3.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2011 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes mínima de -0.1ºC

Agora 0.9ºC e nevoeiro

Em minha casa chegou aos -1.8ºC
Quando saí estavam ainda -0.8ºC e havia uma grande camada de gelo


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Dez 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia!
Uma desilusão de mínima, não obstante até nem haver vento... apenas 7.7ºC...
De momento, céu limpo, embora se aviste um belíssimo banco de nevoeiro em cima do Tejo, e 9.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2011 às 10:46)

Bom dia.

O vento retornou, durante a madrugada. Antes das rajadas que atingiram os 20 km/h, destacou-se uma mínima de *5,7ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 12,4ºC, humidade nos 74% e vento fraco, do quadrante Norte.

1031 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2011 às 11:12)

Sobe com uma velocidade, vou já com 13,6ºC, esta noite já será "quente" 

Mínima de 7,3ºC. Vento fraco de norte neste momento.


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia.

Hoje aconteceu a primeira temperatura mínima negativa deste Outono.

Tmin: -0,6ºC

Tactual: 5,8ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2011 às 11:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sobe com uma velocidade, vou já com 13,6ºC, esta noite já será "quente"
> 
> Mínima de 7,3ºC. Vento fraco de norte neste momento.



Mas a senhora do IM disse na tv que a temperatura mínima vai descer até ao natal  e depois os amadores somos nos!! 

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,1ºC 

Agora estão 12,8ºC e muito sol com vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2011 às 11:55)

Mínima de *1.3ºC* registada!


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2011 às 11:55)

Neste momento já 10.1ºC

O nevoeiro abriu e na última hora a temperatura aumentou 5.5ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Dez 2011 às 12:24)

Mínima de 4.6ºC uma das mais baixas do ano.

Para já a temperatura volta a subir a bom ritmo: 12.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (20 Dez 2011 às 12:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Uma desilusão de mínima, não obstante até nem haver vento... apenas 7.7ºC...



Santa Marta é mesmo quente...  

Eu tive mínima de 4,1ºC, diferença mesmo brutal entre nós...


----------



## Sanxito (20 Dez 2011 às 13:12)

Lightning disse:


> Santa Marta é mesmo quente...
> 
> Eu tive mínima de 4,1ºC, diferença mesmo brutal entre nós...



Boas pessoal.
Eu registei 6,9ºc também por Santa Marta, mais concretamente no 8º andar do prédio da ERA.


----------



## shli30396 (20 Dez 2011 às 13:36)

Por aqui, neste momento *13.5ºC*.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2011 às 14:46)

Já uns torridos 15.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2011 às 14:52)

Por aqui 15.9ºC também... Agora é que reparei e tenho 0.2mm registados na estação


----------



## squidward (20 Dez 2011 às 17:29)

aqui a mínima atingiu os *4.0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2011 às 18:38)

Temperatura máxima de *15,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,1ºC, em descida lenta, à medida que o vento sopra, em geral fraco, mas constante.

76% de humidade e 1031 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2011 às 19:37)

Máxima 16.4ºC

Agora 11.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (20 Dez 2011 às 19:40)

A noite segue com vento nulo e muito fumo.

Tmax: 12,4ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Dez 2011 às 20:49)

Vento fraco a moderado, oscilando entre NO (315º) e NE (45º), e 11,3ºC.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1031 hPa.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2011 às 21:07)

Boas

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*5,1ºC*
Máxima:*16,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Agora estão:
12,9ºC bem mais quente
84%Hr
1032,9hpa
vento fraco


----------



## dASk (20 Dez 2011 às 21:17)

eu aqui sou bem premiado com o frio  *1,7º* de mínima hoje ! Esta noite já não vai descer tanto, estão +5,3º do que ontem por esta hora!


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2011 às 22:43)

Estará o radar a mostrar as torres eólicas?


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2011 às 09:05)

Bom dia

Aqui a mínima foi de uns escaldantes 12,8ºC mais 8ºC que na noite anterior, nunca pensei subir tanto

Agora estão já 14,6ºC, 83%Hr, 1032,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Mínima 5.2ºC

Agora 6.3ºC e bastante nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Mínima horrenda de *11,7ºC*, que deverá vir a ser batida antes das 00h.

Por agora, 15,2ºC, humidade nos 74% e pressão nos 1031 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado. Actuais 15,5 km/h de N (360º).

Nota-se um aumento da nebulosidade, composta por Fractus e Cumulus débeis.


----------



## Lousano (21 Dez 2011 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com nevoeiro cerrado.

Tmin: 5,6ºC

Tactual: 6,9ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2011 às 11:50)

Em Setúbal mais um dia de primavera estão 17,2°C com céu quase limpo e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2011 às 12:05)

O nevoeiro vai levantando e a temperatura subindo

Agora 9.3ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2011 às 12:35)

Boa Tarde

Bela manhã de sol que tivemos aqui na Grande Lisboa, em Oeiras a temperatura ronda os  18ºC.


----------



## Lousano (21 Dez 2011 às 12:41)

MSantos disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Bela manhã de sol que tivemos aqui na Grande Lisboa, em Oeiras a temperatura ronda os  18ºC.



Grande contraste.

Nevoeiro e 9,0ºC.


----------



## shli30396 (21 Dez 2011 às 13:18)

Por aqui sigo com 15.3ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2011 às 13:41)

Xiiii, 17,0ºC 

Bela primavera. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2011 às 14:13)

16.1ºC e a subir


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2011 às 14:48)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui céu limpo, (~)19.5ºC
A véspera do início do Inverno é o dia mais quente de Dezembro, até hoje.


----------



## meteo (21 Dez 2011 às 15:14)

Quase no Natal e está um dia de Primavera incrivel !! 

Máxima de 19,5 ºC em Oeiras


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2011 às 15:23)

Boa tarde.

Está um dia ameno sim, 15,2ºC actuais. Durante a noite a humidade foi extremamente elevada, e formou poças nas estradas como tivesse chovido. O dia continua húmido, e nas zonas em que o sol não bate o dia todo, ainda não secaram e continuam as ditas poças.


----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2011 às 17:38)

Máxima 16.4ºC

Agora 13.6ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2011 às 19:37)

Boas

Mínima:*12,8ºC* pode ainda ser batida

Máxima:*19,2ºC* 

Rajada máxima: *29km/h*

Agora estão:
14,0ºC
85%Hr
1030,8hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2011 às 19:39)

Por aqui, máxima de *16,9ºC*. Tarde bastante agradável.

De momento, 12,5ºC e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 36,7 km/h. 

Pressão de 1030 hPa e 84% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (21 Dez 2011 às 19:50)

Neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e 9,1ºC

Tmax: 12,5ºC


----------



## cactus (21 Dez 2011 às 19:54)

a Temp. já vai descendo 13,9 agora . não me parece que as minimas vão baixar muito..


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2011 às 20:13)

Extremos de hoje na Qta. do Conde:

Máxima: *18.9ºC*
Mínima: *7.2ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *14km/h*


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Mínima do dia de 11,4ºC temperatura actual


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2011 às 00:43)

Actualmente estão 7,4ºC e o nevoeiro começa a aparecer.

Humidade elevada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2011 às 08:25)

Bom dia!

O dia começa com nevoeiro cerrado, (~)8.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia !

O 1º dia de Inverno inicia com nevoeiro cerrado e mínima de 3,2ºC.

Na relva, existe uma boa camada de geada ( Está esbranquiçada ).


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2011 às 09:29)

Bom dia!
É uma parede de nevoeiro que vai dominando a manhã...
Temperatura nos 9.3ºC, que é a mínima do dia...


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2011 às 09:55)

Extremos de dia 17 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *9,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,8ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 18 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *6,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,0ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 19 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *6,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *9,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 20 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *5,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,3ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 21 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *11,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*



Por hoje, mínima de *10,6ºC* e actuais 10,9ºC com nevoeiro.

Vento fraco a moderado moderado de N (360º) / NO (315º) nos 13,3 km/h.

Pressão a 1029 hPa.


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia 9,3 ºc com nevoeiro ainda denso , aqui na minha zona, presumo que a minima deve ter sido á volata de 7ºC .


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2011 às 10:16)

cactus disse:


> Bom dia 9,3 ºc com nevoeiro ainda denso , aqui na minha zona, presumo que a minima deve ter sido á volata de 7ºC .



Aqui a mínima foi de 7,0ºC a humidade foi tanta que acumulou 0,2mm

Agora estão 11,3ºC, 95%Hr, 1031,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Dez 2011 às 10:17)

Ainda 8,6 ºC e bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2011 às 10:45)

Pela Louriceira o nevoeiro retraiu-se há pouco e permanece apenas nos vales.
12ºC após minima de 7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2011 às 10:56)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro cerrado. Nem deve chegar a levantar..


----------



## Lousano (22 Dez 2011 às 12:42)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma madrugada de nevoeiro, a manhã foi de sol (finalmente).

Tmin: 4,7ºC

Tactual: 12,1ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2011 às 13:19)

Em Setúbal sol e mais sol e 14,3ºC com 81%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2011 às 14:04)

Boas

Mínima 4.8ºC

Bastante nevoeiro até perto das 13 nas zonas mais baixas perto do rio
Agora o sol brilha e estão uns escaldantes 16.4ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2011 às 14:37)

O dia já aqueceu e tenho neste momento uns muito agradáveis e quase primaveris 16,8ºC


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2011 às 15:13)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro pela Area Metropolitana de Lisboa..após os quase 20ºC de ontem á tarde

Até ao natal a sinóptica mantem-se favoravel á manutenção deste tipo de tempo, embora a direcção do vento seja muito importante para o desenrolar dos proximos dias...mais NE, mais nevoeiro, se virar a N/NW, talvez o nevoeiro se afaste.

A partir de 26, com ar mais seco e fluxo de ESE, o nevoeiro deverá deixar de ocorrer pelo menos com tanta insistencia.


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2011 às 15:20)

Só agora é que o nevoeiro se está a dissipar e aparece o sol.
A temperatura está nos *12,4ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2011 às 15:49)

Nevoeiro bastante denso acaba novamente de se formar. Não acabou de levantar ficou de "noite".

9,6ºC.


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2011 às 17:07)

Volta a surgir o nevoeiro.
Temperatura actual de *11,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2011 às 17:10)

Setúbal máxima de 16,9ºC e mínima de 7,0ºC

Dia inteiro com sol!

Agora aumenta a humidade a neblina já aparece ao longe e estão 14,7ºc com 81%Hr

Rajada máxima até agora de apenas 13km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Dez 2011 às 17:19)

Boas!
Dia atípico por aqui, com nevoeiro persistente ao longo de todo o dia... Lá pelas 16h00 começou a levantar, mas com o por do sol está novamente a cair...
Resultado: máxima bem baixa, de 12.5ºC.
De momento: 11ºC.


----------



## F_R (22 Dez 2011 às 18:12)

Máxima de 17.3ºC

Agora 13.9ºC


----------



## DRC (22 Dez 2011 às 18:17)

Surgiu durante um bocado novamente o nevoeiro que fez a temperatura descer aos *9,8ºC*.
Entretanto o nevoeiro desapareceu e a temperatura sobe bem estando já acima dos *11ºC*.

EDIT 18H28: Continua a subir, 12,1ºC neste momento. Sem nevoeiro.


----------



## shli30396 (22 Dez 2011 às 18:34)

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a descer, mais ou menos ao ritmo de 1ºC/h. Neste momento sigo com *11.9ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Dez 2011 às 19:39)

Está uma noite muito fria .

Actuais *5,7º*C e aparentemente estão* 4,7*ºC.

Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de antes de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Min - 11,7ºC

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 17,8ºC

Min - 10,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2011 às 00:21)

Mais 0.2mm acumulados ontem devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## shli30396 (23 Dez 2011 às 00:30)

Por aqui *11.4ºC* às 00h30.


----------



## João Esteves (23 Dez 2011 às 03:07)

Boa Noite,

11.8 ºC e 84% - temperatura estacionária, que pouco mais deverá descer, depois de um dia de nevoeiro até cerca das 15h.


----------



## F_R (23 Dez 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia

Mínima 3.6ºC

Agora 3.9ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2011 às 10:08)

Bom dia

Aqui a mínima foi ainda aos 6,4ºC e a humidade rendeu mais 0,2mm

Agora estão 12,8ºC, 88%Hr, 1031,7hpa e vento fraco 

Um bom Natal a todos!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2011 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, com algumas abertas, embora poucas. Nalgumas partes do céu está mesmo escuro. Vento fraco a moderado. Está bastante abafado, parece um daqueles dias de trovoada (~)16.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2011 às 11:51)

Acordei com uma ventania vai lá vai, parecia aquelas manhãs de verão cheias de fractus.

13,2ºC de momento e vento moderado de NW/N.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2011 às 11:54)

Atenção à estrada: os acidentes devido ao nevoeiro sucedem-se uns atrás dos outros

Foi com enorme tristeza, que Samora Correia recebeu a noticia do falecimento do jovem M* F*, no acidente de viação na manhã  de nevoeiro desta Quinta Feira, 22 de Dezembro


----------



## Geiras (23 Dez 2011 às 11:59)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 3.9ºC.
Mais 0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2011 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto, como esteve toda a manhã, e vento forte.

47,9 km/h de NNO (338º), por agora, com um valor máximo de *68,3 km/h*.

A temperatura não desceu para além dos *12,2ºC*, e por agora sigo com 13,3ºC.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão nos 1030 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Dez 2011 às 13:57)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 2,6ºC. Actuais 14,5ºC.

*BOM NATAL A TODOS OS MEMBROS DO FÓRUM.*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2011 às 14:27)

Só há pouco, o Sol iluminou a Terra, por aqui.

Sigo com 14,0ºC, máxima até ao momento de *14,2ºC*, e 75% de humidade.

O vento tem vindo a reduzir a sua intensidade. Actuais 13,3 km/h de NO (315º).

Pressão nos 1029 hPa.


----------



## shli30396 (23 Dez 2011 às 16:51)

Por aqui estão *12.0ºC* neste momento, com vento moderado e gelado!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2011 às 20:22)

A máxima ficou-se pelos *14,2ºC*.

Por agora, 12,3ºC e vento moderado a forte de Norte. 42,1 km/h, sendo que atingi há pouco os 55,1 km/h.

Humidade nos 85% e céu pouco nublado.

1030 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2011 às 23:00)

Céu limpo, (~)13.5°C, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 14,4ºC

Min - 11,7ºC


----------



## shli30396 (24 Dez 2011 às 00:59)

Por aqui estão *12.1ºC*. A próxima madrugada já deverá trazer temperaturas bem mais baixas.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Dez 2011 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

A temperatura iniciou a sua queda, cerca das 3h30. Alcancei uma mínima de *9,2ºC*.

O vento rodou para o quadrante Este, tal como previsto, soprando agora a 26,3 km/h de ENE (68º).

Temperatura de 12,0ºC e humidade nos 73%. Pressão a 1030 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Dez 2011 às 16:29)

A temperatura está a cair acentuadamente, vai ser uma noite gelada não muito longe dos 0ºC..

Céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2011 às 23:36)

AndréFrade disse:


> A temperatura está a cair acentuadamente, vai ser uma noite gelada não muito longe dos 0ºC..
> 
> Céu limpo.



Aí não sei, mas aqui o vento de Este está a impedir que a temperatura desça e a humidade está a descer. (~)7.0°C.


----------



## shli30396 (24 Dez 2011 às 23:56)

Neste momento sigo para o dia de Natal com *9.8ºC*.
Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Dez 2011 às 01:35)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 15,6ºC

Min - 11,1ºC


----------



## shli30396 (25 Dez 2011 às 02:01)

A temperatura por aqui está a descer mais ou menos ao ritmo de 1ºC/h. Neste momento *8.5ºC*. 
Vim agora de Sintra (Portela) e o termómetro do carro marcava 7ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Dez 2011 às 10:48)

esta noite atingi o registo de *4,2º*C

neste momento vento fraco de ENE, estão 12ºC e uma humidade de 63%.

bonito dia de Natal.

Feliz Natal.

Bernardino


----------



## shli30396 (25 Dez 2011 às 18:20)

Depois de ter atingido uma máxima de 13.9ºC, sigo neste momento com *10.4ºC*, e a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Dez 2011 às 18:24)

Boas..

Mínima de 1,5ºC..

Agora estão 9,1ºC, vai ser mais uma noite perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Dez 2011 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *14,8ºC*. De momento sigo com 10,4ºC e vento nulo.

Humidade nos 51% e pressão de 1029 hPa. Céu limpo.


----------



## meteo (25 Dez 2011 às 20:09)

Aqui pela zona Oeste,no carro já assinala 6ºC 
Belo sitio este para inversões térmicas,aqui onde tudo à volta está a uma altitude superior.


----------



## F_R (25 Dez 2011 às 20:58)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 4.6ºC
Máxima 14.2ºC

Agora 10.2ºC

Num pequeno sensor que tenho aqui em casa marca 5.9ºC

A estação do IM de Alvega às 20 horas já marcava 2.9ºC


----------



## NfrG (25 Dez 2011 às 23:23)

Boas noites a todos, tenho estado fora daqui do fórum mas não podia deixar de vir aqui para desejar um Feliz Natal a todos.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2011 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 15,6ºC

Min - 8,9ºC


----------



## meteo (26 Dez 2011 às 00:46)

Aqui na zona Oeste,perto da Lourinhã tenho uma temperatura de 1,9ºC 
Belo local para inversões térmicas,a poucos km do mar... Um gelo em noites de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2011 às 00:48)

Temperatura actual: *4,3ºC*

Temperatura aparente: *2,3ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2011 às 01:41)

Mais uma noite fresca.

Por Moscavide, a uma altitude de apenas 30 metros, ligeira inversão térmica a ocorrer.

De momento com 9,4 ºC e deverá descer continuamente até perto do nascer-do-sol.

Praticamente sem vento, estão reunidas todas as condições para esse efeito.


----------



## shli30396 (26 Dez 2011 às 02:25)

Por aqui estou com *9.1ºC*. Em descida ligeira.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2011 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Hoje verificou-se o mesmo que na noite de Natal. Vento fraco, ou mesmo nulo, até cerca das 21h, altura em que _explode_, chegando a atingir rajadas de 40 km/h, ou mais, e mantendo-se assim até ao final da madrugada. 

O resultado não podia ser outro: subidas, estagnações, e mínima de *8,8ºC*.

De momento, vento nulo e 10,8ºC.

Humidade nos 58% e pressão a 1030 hPa.

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus.


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2011 às 10:48)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 5.5ºC

Agora 9.5ºC

Nas zonas mais baixas havia uma grande camada de geada esta manhã


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2011 às 14:13)

13.7ºC neste momento em Abrantes com muito sol


----------



## meteo (26 Dez 2011 às 14:13)

Bem interessante o sitio onde estou,na zona Oeste que não é uma zona assim tão fria.Mas onde estou,tem magnificas inversões térmicas.
Em dias de céu limpo,e pouco vento a partir das 19:00 parece que se liga o frigorifico!! Hoje de manhã camada de geada,e ontem às 2 da manhã registei 0,8ºC!


----------



## Geiras (26 Dez 2011 às 14:33)

Mínima de 1.4ºC! 
Em Azeitão a temperatura desceu aos 0.7ºC.

0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Dez 2011 às 15:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Hoje verificou-se o mesmo que na noite de Natal. Vento fraco, ou mesmo nulo, até cerca das 21h, altura em que _explode_, chegando a atingir rajadas de 40 km/h, ou mais, e mantendo-se assim até ao final da madrugada.
> 
> ...



Deixa lá, que a mínima aqui também não andou longe disso, com 8.3ºC...

De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, e 14.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2011 às 18:38)

Sigo com 11,3ºC, em gloriosa queda, com 0,0 km/h de vento. 

Humidade nos 61% e pressão a 1030 hPa.


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2011 às 19:31)

Em Setúbal a mínima foi de 4,9ºC

Agora estão 11,1ºC perto ao solo


----------



## Gilmet (26 Dez 2011 às 19:51)

9,8ºC e vento a manter-se nulo. 

63% de humidade e 1030 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (26 Dez 2011 às 20:14)

Aqui em casa na noite passada chegou aos 0.9ºC

Agora estão 8.3ºC

Em Abrantes 9.7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Dez 2011 às 21:29)

Temperatura actual: *7,1ºC*

Temperatura aparente: *5,7ºC*


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2011 às 00:57)

Sigo com 4.2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2011 às 01:21)

Temperatura actual: *4,2ºC*

Temperatura aparente: *2,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2011 às 01:35)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 14,4ºC

Min - 8,3ºC


----------



## shli30396 (27 Dez 2011 às 02:31)

Pelo menos de há 4 horas para cá a temperatura tem variado bastante entre os 8ºC e os 10ºC, ora sobe ora desce. 
De momento sigo com *8.5ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2011 às 07:41)

Bom dia!

Está um pouco fresco por aqui, (~)3.0ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE ou nulo.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2011 às 09:46)

Bom dia

Dados de Abrantes

Mínima 5.3ºC
Agora 7.0ºC

Nas zonas mais baixas havia grande quantidade de geada e nevoeiro junto ao rio


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2011 às 11:07)

Bom dia.

Mais uma madrugada idêntica às anteriores; novamente ventos fortes, rajadas acima dos 40 km/h, e temperaturas a manterem-se estáveis.

Mínima de *7,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 12,1ºC e vento nulo.

Humidade nos 64% e pressão nos 1032 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2011 às 12:22)

Temperatura mínima: *2,5ºC*

Temperatura aparente mínima: *0,4ºC*

Agora: 8,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2011 às 12:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Mínima de *7,8ºC*.



Mínima de 7,6ºC aqui  

Pressão máxima até ao momento de 1033,7 hpa.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2011 às 13:36)

Em Abrantes 14.5ºC

Aqui em casa 13.4ºC
Mínima em casa de 2.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2011 às 14:19)

Temperatura actual: 11,3ºC

Pressão máxima: *1033,9* hPa

Céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2011 às 17:53)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 15.9ºC
Agora 12.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2011 às 18:37)

Temperatura actual: *8,8ºC*

Formação de névoa/nevoeiro.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2011 às 18:57)

Boas

Mínima:*5,2ºC*
Máxima:*16,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: *13km/h*

Agora:
11,9ºC
78%Hr
1033,2hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (27 Dez 2011 às 19:31)

Boa noite e espero que tenham tido um bom Natal com a família.

Os últimos dias foram solarengos, com tmax ~14ºC e tmin ~2ºC

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 14,3ºC

Tmin: 0,3ºC

Tactual: 7,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2011 às 19:32)

Temperatura actual: *7,7ºC*

Temperatura aparente: *6,7ºC*

Temperatura mínima do mês: *1,0ºC*

Temperatura mínima do ano: *-0,8ºC*


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2011 às 21:02)

10.9 ºc agora , mas que marasmo de temperatura...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Dez 2011 às 21:08)

cactus disse:


> 10.9 ºc agora , mas que marasmo de temperatura...



É do vento, aqui tá igual, desce até às 19h/20h depois começa a subir e por lá se mantêm.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Dez 2011 às 21:52)

O vento, que novamente começou a soprar cerca das 20h, tornou-se nulo.

Depois de uma máxima de *16,1ºC*, sigo neste momento com 9,2ºC. 

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1032 hPa.


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2011 às 22:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> É do vento, aqui tá igual, desce até às 19h/20h depois começa a subir e por lá se mantêm.



Mas aqui as minimas até têm sido na casa dos 5 graus , nao tenho dado conta de vento significativo por estas bandas


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2011 às 22:43)

Temperatura actual: *6,3ºC*

Temperatura aparente: *5,0ºC*

Está uma aragem gelada lá fora..

Em Bucelas, Loures estão 1,6ºC !! Certamente vai aos negativos esta noite..Novamente.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2011 às 22:45)

cactus disse:


> Mas aqui as minimas até têm sido na casa dos 5 graus , nao tenho dado conta de vento significativo por estas bandas



Sim tirando o dia 23 em que tive uma rajada de 51km/h as 22h foi  a rajada mais alta do mês, não temos tido quase vento muito menos de noite! 

Estão aqui agora 10,3ºC perto do solo e o vento é quase nulo


----------



## F_R (27 Dez 2011 às 23:33)

Em Abrantes 5.9ºC

Aqui em casa vamos com 2.7ºC


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2011 às 23:42)

miguel disse:


> Sim tirando o dia 23 em que tive uma rajada de 51km/h as 22h foi  a rajada mais alta do mês, não temos tido quase vento muito menos de noite!
> 
> Estão aqui agora 10,3ºC perto do solo e o vento é quase nulo



certissimo


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2011 às 23:46)

Tive a pouco a rajada máxima do dia com uns incríveis 17,7km/h  

Agora estão 9,9ºC, 81%Hr, 1033,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2011 às 23:55)

Por aqui sigo com 4.0ºC, 93%HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## shli30396 (27 Dez 2011 às 23:57)

Por aqui sigo com uma temperatura de *8.7ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2011 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 15,0ºC

Min - 7,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2011 às 00:30)

A temperatura oscila agora na casa dos 9ºC, depois de ter registado *8,6ºC*.

9,7ºC actuais com 16,9 km/h de N (360º), atingindo os 20 km/h, por vezes.

Wind chill nos 7ºC.


----------



## shli30396 (28 Dez 2011 às 02:56)

Temperatura em rápida descida. Neste momento registo *7.0ºC*.


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes
Mínima 2.9ºC

Agora 4.2ºC

Quando saí de casa estavam 0.2ºC e o carro cheio de gelo.

Mais perto do Tejo bastante nevoeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2011 às 13:03)

Pressão já atingiu os 1035,5 hpa 

De momento 14,1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2011 às 13:29)

Aqui a pressão chegou aos 1036,8hpa a pressão mais alta até agora deste ano!!

Mínima 6,4ºC

Agora estão 14,8ºC, 62%Hr, 1034,3hpa e vento fraco com uma rajada máxima até agora de 21km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2011 às 13:31)

Temperatura mínima: *2,4ºC*

Pressão máxima: *1035,9* hPa


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2011 às 14:05)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento muito fraco.

Tmin: -0,6ºC

Tactual: 11,6ºC


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2011 às 14:09)

15.0ºC neste momento em Abrantes


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2011 às 15:38)

Boa tarde. Máxima até ao momento de 14.3ºC - Está a ser atingida actualmente.

A mínima foi de 7.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2011 às 15:41)

Boa tarde.

Madrugada menos ventosa que as anteriores; ainda assim, de alguma estagnação. Temperatura mínima de *7,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,8ºC, depois de uma máxima de *14,5ºC*. O vento sopra fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

Humidade nos 53% e pressão a 1033 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2011 às 17:17)

A temperatura desce a bom ritmo, encontrando-se já nos 12,1ºC.

Humidade nos 60% e vento fraco de NNE (22º), nos 10,1 km/h.

Pressão nos 1032 hPa.


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2011 às 17:20)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 15.5ºC

Agora 12.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (28 Dez 2011 às 18:03)

A tmax de hoje ficou pelos 13,3ºC.

Neste momento já 7,9ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2011 às 18:48)

Temperatura actual: *7,6ºC*

Temperatura aparente: *6,9ºC*

Hoje está a arrefecer muito rápido. Está -1ºC que ontem á mesma hora


----------



## shli30396 (28 Dez 2011 às 18:51)

Hoje, por aqui , a temperatura chegou aos 15.0ºC.
Neste momento sigo com *9.9ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2011 às 19:29)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Máxima:*15,5ºC*

Mínima:*6,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *21km/h*

Pressão máxima:*1036,8hpa*

Agora estão 11,8ºC, 76%Hr, 1034,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (28 Dez 2011 às 19:34)

Neste momento em Abrantes 9.7ºC

Aqui em casa estão 6.7ºC

Extremos cá de casa
Mínima -1.3ºC
Máxima 11.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

A temperatura tem-se mantido estável, com vento fraco a moderado.

De momento, 9,7ºC, humidade nos 71%, pressão a 1033 hPa e 11,5 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2011 às 22:21)

Mais um dia soalheiro.

Neste momento (~)9.0ºC (+2.0ºC que há 25h).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2011 às 23:47)

E como quem não marca sofre, o que não desce sobe, (~)10.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 15,0ºC

Min - 7,8ºC


----------



## shli30396 (29 Dez 2011 às 00:14)

Por aqui a temperatura está estagnada entre os 9 e os 10ºC depois de já ter ido aos 8.7ºC.
Neste momento *9.3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes
Mínima 1.5ºC
Agora 3.6ºC 
Nevoeiro na parte baixa da cidade junto ao rio

Em casa 
Mínima -1.5ºC
Às 8.30h ainda -0.5ºC e bastante gelo nos carros


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2011 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Hoje o dia está quente, aqui o sensor indica, para já, (~)16.0ºC. Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2011 às 13:13)

Em Abrantes 14.5ºC

Em casa 14.4ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2011 às 13:32)

Boas

Mínima de 7,6ºC

Agora muito sol e temperatura de 15,0ºC, 57%Hr, 1033,2hpa com vento fraco


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2011 às 16:04)

Tarde de Sol em Abrantes

Máxima 16.1ºC

Agora 15.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2011 às 16:22)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 14,1ºC

Tmin: 2,4ºC

Tactual: 12,8ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 17:43)

Faço aqui o 1º post relavitavemnte ao acompanhmento meteorológico com a minha estação na zona de Sintra (Massamá).

Sigo com 12,3 ºC, 72% Hr e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2011 às 18:18)

Chegou a noite cai a temperatura

Em Abrantes neste momento 11.4ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2011 às 18:22)

Máxima de 16,6ºC

Agora estão 13,9ºC, 60%Hr, 1034,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2011 às 18:40)

Boas.

Dia agradável, ainda aqueceu um pouco. Apareceram alguns cirrus agora no final do dia.

Neste momento (~)11.0ºC.


----------



## meteo (29 Dez 2011 às 18:46)

1 semana depois estou de volta a Oeiras.Pela zona Oeste foram noites frias,de Inverno e dias amenos de Primavera.Mínimas nos 0-3 ºC,e máximas nos 15-18ºC..Sol esplendoroso todos os dias. O vento de dia foi sempre muito fraco ou nulo 

É possível sim ter-se um mês de Inverno com pouca chuva e temperaturas na média ou acima.Oeiras é um exemplo disso.Tem tido máximas neste mês nos 16-19ºC,acima da média e mínimas normais.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2011 às 19:06)

Boa noite.

Tarde agradável, com temperatura máxima de *15,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,0ºC, humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1033 hPa.

Vento fraco, nos 8,6 km/h, de N (360º).


----------



## F_R (29 Dez 2011 às 19:28)

Agora em Abrantes 10.6ºC

Aqui por casa 
Máxima 14.8ºC
Agora 7.3ºC


----------



## shli30396 (29 Dez 2011 às 19:54)

Boa noite. Por aqui já vou com *9.8ºC*. Pelas previsões esta madrugada promete ser bem fresca. Vamos lá ver


----------



## Geiras (29 Dez 2011 às 20:11)

Mínima de *2.5ºC*.
Máxima de *15.6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2011 às 21:11)

De momento, 9,9ºC. A temperatura desce ao ritmo de -0,8ºC/h, apesar do vento, em geral, moderado.

O wind chill apresenta-se frequentemente na casa dos 7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2011 às 21:33)

Neste momento 6,4ºC.

A título de curiosidade, este mês segue 0,5ºC mais fresco do que o mesmo mês de 2010.


----------



## shli30396 (29 Dez 2011 às 22:42)

De momento sigo com *8.8ºC*.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Dez 2011 às 22:55)

Neste momento 9,3 ºC, 74% Hr.


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2011 às 23:00)

Aqui sigo com 10,6ºc, 71%Hr, 1035,5hpa e vento fraco 

Esperava mais frio esta noite!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2011 às 23:01)

De momento, *8,9ºC*. A temperatura desce, apesar do vento. 

13,0 km/h de N (360º), e wind chill na casa dos 6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 15,6ºC

Min - 8,3ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Dez 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Max - 15,2 ºC

Min - 8,8 ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2011 às 00:12)

Lá vai descendo aos poucos sigo com 9,1ºC


----------



## shli30396 (30 Dez 2011 às 00:37)

Por aqui estão neste momento *7.6ºC*. Bem mais fresco que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2011 às 00:38)

Extremos de Dia 22 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *10,6ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *12,6ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm


Extremos de Dia 23 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *12,2ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *12,9ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm


Extremos de Dia 24 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *9,2ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,8ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *12,6ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm


Extremos de Dia 25 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *9,0ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *14,8ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *11,4ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm


Extremos de Dia 26 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *8,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,1ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *11,2ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm


Extremos de Dia 27 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *7,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *11,2ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm


Extremos de Dia 28 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *7,3ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *14,5ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm


Extremos de Dia 29 de Dezembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *7,7ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura Média [composta]: *11,3ºC*

Precipitação: 0,0mm



De momento, *8,3ºC* e vento nulo. 

Humidade nos 64% e 1033 hPa.


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2011 às 00:58)

Agora 5.2ºC em Abrantes

Aqui em casa 0.9ºC e tenho o carro já cheio de gelo

Pelo IM em Alvega -0.9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2011 às 00:59)

Temperaturas muito frias em algumas localidades das regiões próximas.

Afonsoeiro: *4,5ºC*

Praia da Rainha (Almada): *0,3ºC*

Bucelas: *0,6ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2011 às 01:21)

Ao ritmo de -1,5ºC/h, sigo com *7,1ºC*. 

Humidade nos 67% e pressão nos 1034 hPa.

_________

EDIT (2:06): *6,9ºC* e vento fraco a moderado. Wind chill na casa dos 4ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2011 às 02:08)

Temperatura actual: *3,6ºC*

Temperatura aparente: *1,9ºC
*
Estou num bom caminho para ter uma temperatura mínima próxima ou de *0ºC*.


----------



## shli30396 (30 Dez 2011 às 02:24)

A descer bem rápido a temperatura! Neste momento *6.6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2011 às 07:02)

Sigo com *3,5ºC* e vento, alternando entre fraco e nulo!

Muito perto de bater a mínima anual!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2011 às 07:37)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, e atinjo a temperatura mais baixa registada desde que tenho o sensor, (~)1.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia, hoje o litoral também teve temperaturas muito baixas


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Dez 2011 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Manhã bem mais fresca hoje, com a mínima a ficar apenas a 0.1ºC da mínima do ano: 4.7ºC foi o valor de hoje (bem longe e quase ridícula perante os valores que a malta do interior tem apresentado... mas é o que se arranja)...
De momento, 7.1ºC, 75%HR, 1036hpa...


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2011 às 09:39)

Bom dia 

Em Abrantes

Mínima -0.4ºC
Agora 2.7ºC

Em minha casa estavam às 8.15h sensivelmente -2.0ºC

Maior geada deste Outono/Inverno e nevoeiro mais perto do rio


----------



## meko60 (30 Dez 2011 às 09:53)

Bom dia!

Praias do Sado ás 07:50 tinha 2ºC.Fresquinho.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2011 às 10:04)

Na Moita a mínima foi de 0,4ºC e tive que raspar gelo do carro.


----------



## shli30396 (30 Dez 2011 às 10:19)

A mínima por aqui ficou pelos *4.6ºC* às 7h14, valor mais baixo registado por este sensor, desde que o tenho. 
Neste momento sigo com *7.9ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2011 às 10:23)

Sigo com (~)9.0ºC.

A EM do MeteoPortela já vai com 1037.1hPa, valor máximo de pressão atmosférica do ano até ao momento que bateu o antigo máximo de 1035.8hPa às 07h58.


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2011 às 12:06)

Boa tarde.

A tmin de hoje foi 0,3ºC.

Neste momento muito sol e 8,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2011 às 12:12)

Igualei a temperatura mínima anual. Por culpa do vento, não desci abaixo dos *3,3ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 12,4ºC, vento nos 5,0 km/h de ENE (68º), e 46% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1034 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2011 às 12:39)

Bom dia !

Foi a 2ª noite mais fria do ano, por aqui. 

Mínima de *0,6ºC* e temperatura aparente de *-2,1ºC.*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2011 às 13:32)

Mínima de 5,2ºC.

Aqui fica um gráfico do impacto do vento na temperatura.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2011 às 13:42)

Tive uma mínima desapontam-te de 5,3ºC não bati assim os 4,3ºc de mínima anual muito fraco!! 

A pressão foi a mais alta do ano com *1037,9hpa*

Agora estão 13,7ºC, 53%Hr, 1035,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2011 às 13:45)

miguel disse:


> A pressão foi a mais alta do ano com *1037,9hpa*



Reparei agora tambem, tive 1036,9 hpa, deve ser a pressão mais alta que tive até hoje.


----------



## meteo (30 Dez 2011 às 13:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Reparei agora tambem, tive 1036,9 hpa, deve ser a pressão mais alta que tive até hoje.



E Oeiras com uma pressão de 1037.5hPa .Bem alta!
Mínima fria também em Oeiras com 4,5ºC. Na zona Oeste tenho conhecimento de geada forte de manhã.Deve ter descido dos 0ºC em muitos locais.


----------



## Lousano (30 Dez 2011 às 14:49)

A pressão encontra-se em rápida descida (4,2hPa na última hora), sendo o valor actual de 1031,9hPa)

Tactual: 12,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2011 às 15:10)

A máxima foi de *14,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.

Humidade nos 38%, com um mínimo de *37%*, e pressão a 1034 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2011 às 15:31)

Mínima também bastante fria aqui pela Quinta do Conde, *0.5ºC* registados!

A pressão atmosférica continua também muito alta, 1035hPa mas já esteve nos 1037hPa.


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Dez 2011 às 15:48)

Dia de extremos!!!

pressão máxima de 1038,2hPa
Tmin de 2,3ºC
Tmax de 14,9ºc


----------



## FranciscoAlex (30 Dez 2011 às 16:12)

Hoje atingi os 0.9ºC, a temperatura mais baixa que já registei até agora e finalmente atingi quase os negativos

Também foi hoje que registei a pressão máxima: 1035.6hpa 

Foi uma noite bastante fria aqui para os lados do oeste

Boas Entradas em 2012 e um Grande Abraço


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2011 às 16:56)

Em Abrantes depois de uma máxima de 15.1ºC

Agora 13.0ºC


----------



## DRC (30 Dez 2011 às 17:57)

A mínima por aqui foi de *4,1ºC*.
Houve formação de geada nalguns locais da Póvoa de Santa Iria, nas zonas mais baixas e no parque de estacionamento atrás da minha casa alguns carros tinham uma camada de geada.
Neste momento estão *11,1ºC* e 60% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2011 às 18:08)

De momento, vento nulo e 10,3ºC. 

Humidade nos 53% e pressão a 1034 hPa.

Céu a manter-se limpo, como esteve todo o dia.


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2011 às 18:13)

Desce a bom ritmo

Em Abrantes 10.8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2011 às 18:34)

Temperatura actual: *7,1ºC*

Que gelo se está a pôr .


----------



## Lightning (30 Dez 2011 às 19:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Manhã bem mais fresca hoje, com a mínima a ficar apenas a 0.1ºC da mínima do ano: 4.7ºC foi o valor de hoje (bem longe e quase ridícula perante os valores que a malta do interior tem apresentado... mas é o que se arranja)...
> De momento, 7.1ºC, 75%HR, 1036hpa...



Mínima de 2,8ºC aqui, com uma pressão máxima de 1039 milibares registada.

Isto é o cúmulo da estabilidade.


----------



## F_R (30 Dez 2011 às 19:31)

Em Abrantes 9.3ºC

Aqui por casa 6.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Dez 2011 às 19:36)

De momento, *8,8ºC*, em queda lenta, mas contínua. 

14,0 km/h de NO (315º) e 61% de humidade.


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2011 às 20:32)

Aqui estão 10ºC , e deve ser uma minima outra vez bem alta


----------



## Geiras (30 Dez 2011 às 20:35)

Por aqui já estão 4.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2011 às 21:05)

Estou com 10,3ºC no terraço mas perto do solo estão 9,0ºc e já esteve 7,9ºC!!


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2011 às 21:29)

Tenho estado pela Louriceira e os dias teem sido amenos apesar das noites frias.
Desde dia 24 as minima teem-se situado entre os 3 e os 5ºC com maximas entre os 12 e os 15ºC, vento fraco de NE e muito gelo nos vales pela manhã...

Hoje de manhã tive uma minima mais baixa que nos outros dias..1.5ºC..com muita geada nos locais abrigados.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2011 às 21:38)

Mínima de 4,4 ºC em Moscavide.

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco, com máxima de 15,0 ºC.


----------



## shli30396 (30 Dez 2011 às 21:38)

Por aqui, neste momento, sigo com *8.5ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2011 às 21:39)

Actualmente com 10,1 ºC.

Veremos a mínima desta noite, certamente mais elevada do que a da anterior.


----------



## cactus (30 Dez 2011 às 22:16)

lá vai descendo devagarinho... 9.7ºC :ill


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Dez 2011 às 22:57)

Temperatura actual:* 2,4ºC *!!

Temperatura aparente: *0,8ºC*

Noite muito fria.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2011 às 00:00)

Isto não a meio de descer por aqui estou com 8,5ºC perto do solo, pressão de 1035,2hpa a 6 dias que não desce dos 1030hpa e apenas um dia este mês desceu dos 1020hpa, isto já diz tudo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2011 às 00:15)

AndréFrade disse:


> Temperatura actual:* 2,4ºC *!!
> 
> Temperatura aparente: *0,8ºC*
> 
> Noite muito fria.



Onde andas tu? Essa terra deve ter um microclima qualquer, tão fria.

Por aqui (~)9.0ºC e uma agradável brisa de NW.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2011 às 00:31)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 14,4ºC

Min - 5,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2011 às 00:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Onde andas tu? Essa terra deve ter um microclima qualquer, tão fria.
> 
> Por aqui (~)9.0ºC e uma agradável brisa de NW.



Infelizmente, subiu. 4,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2011 às 01:50)

A temperatura tem oscilado entre os 8,6ºC e os 9,4ºC, acompanhada por vento moderado a forte, tendo já atingido *45,0 km/h*. Os wind chills registados encontram-se na ordem dos 5ºC/6ºC.

De momento, 8,7ºC e 79% de humidade. 21,2 km/h de N (360º) e wind chill de 6,1ºC.

Pressão nos 1034 hPa.


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2011 às 11:21)

Por aqui tive uma mínima muita alta 8,7ºC

Rajada máxima de 31km/h pelas 03:22 pode ser a explicação para uma mínima tão elevada

Agora mais do mesmo muito sol vento fraco e 13,7ºC a pressão mantém-se muito alta 1035,1hpa


----------



## cactus (31 Dez 2011 às 12:10)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui tive uma mínima muita alta 8,7ºC
> 
> Rajada máxima de 31km/h pelas 03:22 pode ser a explicação para uma mínima tão elevada
> 
> Agora mais do mesmo muito sol vento fraco e 13,7ºC a pressão mantém-se muito alta 1035,1hpa



Tambem notei pois saí de casa muito cedo nessa zona a minima era alta , aqui na minha zona havia neblina , por isso a temperatura minima era de 4ºC num descapado ao pé de casa havia geada .


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2011 às 12:34)

Já estão 15,3ºC, 70%Hr, 1033,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (31 Dez 2011 às 12:55)

Boa tarde.

Muita nebulosidade, por agora; o céu encobre rapidamente. Temperatura nos 14,2ºC e humidade nos 73%.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *8,5ºC*, derivado do vento, que se manteve moderado a forte toda a madrugada.

Pressão actual de 1032 hPa, e 16,2 km/h de NNE (22º).



Sensacionais e exuberantes entradas no novo ano, cuidado com os tropeções; tudo a entrar com o pé certo.


----------



## Lousano (31 Dez 2011 às 15:55)

A tarde segue agradável com 15,3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.

Tmin: -1,1ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2011 às 15:59)

Dia de quase Primavera máxima de *16,9ºC* e mínima de *8,7ºC*, dia de sol mais uma vez

Agora estão 16,4ºC, 71%Hr, 1032,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## shli30396 (31 Dez 2011 às 20:15)

Há mais de três horas que a temperatura por aqui, está estabilizada nos 12.0ºC, mais décima, menos décima.
Neste momento estão *12.0ºC*.

Boas entradas a todos. *FELIZ ANO NOVO!*


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 01:09)

Extremos de ontem :

Máx - 14,4ºC

Min - 10,0ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Jan 2012 às 22:50)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 15.8ºC
Agora 7.5ºC que é a minima do dia


Aqui por casa estão 5.2ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Jan 2012 às 09:21)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 1.8ºC

Agora 4.2ºC


----------

